# Siamo come le guerre puniche



## zona del disastro (27 Dicembre 2010)

E dunque sono ancora qua'. Un salutone a tutte/i, e per una volta non voglio legare la mia aperiodica visita a lagne e pianti e stracciamenti di vesti. Solo mi andava di salutare tutti voi.
 Piccolo aggiornamento flash: mi vedo ancora con quella che considero la mia amante da ormai 3 anni, almeno finche' non si rompe le palle di nuovo e mi rilascia, fa di me quello che vuole e come vuole. Resterebbe da capire perche' io accetti questo girare in tondo e come sia possibile che abbia accettato questo ruolo. Ci si vede ma non troppo spesso senno' le vengono i sensi di colpa o si sente troppo pressata, si scopa e io dopo vorrei un po' di tenerezze ma tempo 5-10 min ha gia' i vestiti addosso perche' senno' inizia ad agitarsi. Ora dice che e' tranquilla e magari e' vero e non mi lascia come ha gia' fatto altre due volte dopo le feste: l'ultima clamorosa dopo gennaio di quest anno che e' stata fino a giugno senza vedermi dopo essere pure stata in terapia. :carneval:" Mi ci hai trascinato di nuovo dentro" mi ha detto tra il serio e il faceto. Ma fa tutto lei:rotfl:.Ciao bella gente

ps si ridi ridi...poi tra un po' ricominci a contorcerti:up:


----------



## Sabina (27 Dicembre 2010)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> E dunque sono ancora qua'. Un salutone a tutte/i, e per una volta non voglio legare la mia aperiodica visita a lagne e pianti e stracciamenti di vesti. Solo mi andava di salutare tutti voi.
> Piccolo aggiornamento flash: mi vedo ancora con quella che considero la mia amante da ormai 3 anni, almeno finche' non si rompe le palle di nuovo e mi rilascia, fa di me quello che vuole e come vuole. Resterebbe da capire perche' io accetti questo girare in tondo e come sia possibile che abbia accettato questo ruolo. Ci si vede ma non troppo spesso senno' le vengono i sensi di colpa o si sente troppo pressata, si scopa e io dopo vorrei un po' di tenerezze ma tempo 5-10 min ha gia' i vestiti addosso perche' senno' inizia ad agitarsi. Ora dice che e' tranquilla e magari e' vero e non mi lascia come ha gia' fatto altre due volte dopo le feste: l'ultima clamorosa dopo gennaio di quest anno che e' stata fino a giugno senza vedermi dopo essere pure stata in terapia. :carneval:" Mi ci hai trascinato di nuovo dentro" mi ha detto tra il serio e il faceto. Ma fa tutto lei:rotfl:.Ciao bella gente
> 
> ps si ridi ridi...poi tra un po' ricominci a contorcerti:up:


Lei vive la storia con fortissimi sensi di colpa ma non riesce a chiuderla per delle cose che trova e prova solo con te. Per capire perché tu sei così preso da lei devi guardare dentro te stesso. Un po' lo fa il proibito e il tenerti sul filo del rasoio di lei. Il resto e' dentro di te, nella tua personalita', nelle tue esperienze infantilie relazioni passate...
Quando hai troppe tenerezze alla fine magari stancano, ma se arrivano col contagocce da chi desideriamo...


----------



## zona del disastro (27 Dicembre 2010)

Ma lo sai Sabina che ho cercato nell'archivio tutti i tuoi post?? Credevo fossi LEI in incognita.:rotfl: Hai scritto in passato praticamente le cose che LEI avrebbe potuto scrivere della nostra storia!
Cmq grazie delle tue parole


----------



## Sabina (27 Dicembre 2010)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Ma lo sai Sabina che ho cercato nell'archivio tutti i tuoi post?? Credevo fossi LEI in incognita.:rotfl: Hai scritto in passato praticamente le cose che LEI avrebbe potuto scrivere della nostra storia!
> Cmq grazie delle tue parole


Non ho capito bene come sia lei (io ho letto di te solo qualcosa che mi ha dato tanta malinconia), ma io non provo sensi di colpa (per ora) e quando sono con lui non "scappo" mai... anzi!
Ti posso capire... a volte dopo un po' che non lo vedo mi sembra di vedere le cose con più obiettività, mi sento più forte, meno dipendente. Ma quando sono con lui e mi sussurra certe cose all'orecchio o mi bacia, non capisco più nulla.
Tu sei sposato?


----------



## zona del disastro (27 Dicembre 2010)

E' tutto di te che mi parla di lei. Ogni cosa che scrivi. E' incredibile.
Forse siamo banalmente simili in queste cose, oppure ci sono fili strani nel destino boh...a volte pensavo fossi lei. Non mi dice quasi piu' niente di noi, e' reticente, cosi' pensavo assurdamente che potesse avere questa sorta di doppia o tripla esistenza a mia insaputa. Magari inserendo particolari non veri per depistare...magari sei davvero lei:carneval:nel caso ti amo anche da qui, strega!!
ps sono separato e ho 2 figlie


----------



## Sabina (27 Dicembre 2010)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> E' tutto di te che mi parla di lei. Ogni cosa che scrivi. E' incredibile.
> Forse siamo banalmente simili in queste cose, oppure ci sono fili strani nel destino boh...a volte pensavo fossi lei. Non mi dice quasi piu' niente di noi, e' reticente, cosi' pensavo assurdamente che potesse avere questa sorta di doppia o tripla esistenza a mia insaputa. Magari inserendo particolari non veri per depistare...magari sei davvero lei:carneval:nel caso ti amo anche da qui, strega!!
> ps sono separato e ho 2 figlie


 Mi dispiace... non sono lei, ma se hai bisogno e posso aiutarti sono qui.
Penso sia veramente dura per una persona libera frequentare una persona sposata... i weekend, le vacanze e le festività che sembrano non passare mai. Lei non ci pensa proprio alla separazione? Per i figli?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Dicembre 2010)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> E dunque sono ancora qua'. Un salutone a tutte/i, e per una volta non voglio legare la mia aperiodica visita a lagne e pianti e stracciamenti di vesti. Solo mi andava di salutare tutti voi.
> Piccolo aggiornamento flash: mi vedo ancora con quella che considero la mia amante da ormai 3 anni, almeno finche' non si rompe le palle di nuovo e mi rilascia, fa di me quello che vuole e come vuole. Resterebbe da capire perche' io accetti questo girare in tondo e come sia possibile che abbia accettato questo ruolo. Ci si vede ma non troppo spesso senno' le vengono i sensi di colpa o si sente troppo pressata, si scopa e io dopo vorrei un po' di tenerezze ma tempo 5-10 min ha gia' i vestiti addosso perche' senno' inizia ad agitarsi. Ora dice che e' tranquilla e magari e' vero e non mi lascia come ha gia' fatto altre due volte dopo le feste: l'ultima clamorosa dopo gennaio di quest anno che e' stata fino a giugno senza vedermi dopo essere pure stata in terapia. :carneval:" Mi ci hai trascinato di nuovo dentro" mi ha detto tra il serio e il faceto. Ma fa tutto lei:rotfl:.Ciao bella gente
> 
> ps si ridi ridi...poi tra un po' ricominci a contorcerti:up:


Zona io e te dobbiamo conoscerci un giorno eh?
Sei un mito:up::up::up:
Come dirti...a noi due è capitata così eh?
La patata matta...


----------



## zona del disastro (28 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Mi dispiace... non sono lei, ma se hai bisogno e posso aiutarti sono qui.
> Penso sia veramente dura per una persona libera frequentare una persona sposata... i weekend, le vacanze e le festività che sembrano non passare mai. Lei non ci pensa proprio alla separazione? Per i figli?


Sembra quel programma tv con frizzi come si chiama i soliti ignoti:carneval:
Lo so che non sei lei.Figuriamoci. E' molto attenta, non farebbe mai una cosa cosi'. Pero' dite le stesse cose: la passione, il non poterne fare a meno, eppero' la famiglia e il marito che e' una brava persona e non merita questa cosa. Una volta mi ha detto tuttavia che se non stava gia' a casa mia era per i figli non per lui, e che lei sente di tradire loro non lui...mah.
Si, e' come dici tu: i fine sett che nn passano, lei che non si fa sentire, a volte mi sembra di uscire pazzo. Ma secondo te puo' essere solo sesso? Lei dice di no, che ne farebbe a meno fosse solo per quello. Ha fatto e fa cose pazzesche per venire da me: travestimenti, dribling di conoscenti per non farsi vedere, rischio continuo che venga vista da qualcuno quando parcheggia da me, coperte sopra quando si nasconde nella mia auto...non credo sia tutto per le mie doti amatoriali:mexican:che ci saranno pure ma sono conseguenza di un desiderio che si accresce sempre di piu' per l'impossibilita' di avere, si come dici tu...
Divorzio? Io fin dal primo momento le ho detto che non avrei mai fatto nulla che potesse danneggiare piu' di tanto la sua apparentemente felice famiglia. Apparenza? Boh. A volte mi sembra un teatrino. Pero' che lei stia bene col marito e' sicuro, ci va daccordo ed e' serena, cosi' come va bene pure coi figli...Io non so che pensare. Le chiedevo solo un po' di tenerezza e di abbandono, ma non li ottengo mai.E alla fine mi resta sempre un senso di inappagante vuoto.
Ciao Sabi, e un ciao anche a te Conte:carneval:: il mito sei tu non io.


----------



## fatata56 (28 Dicembre 2010)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Sembra quel programma tv con frizzi come si chiama i soliti ignoti:carneval:
> Lo so che non sei lei.Figuriamoci. E' molto attenta, non farebbe mai una cosa cosi'. Pero' dite le stesse cose: la passione, il non poterne fare a meno, eppero' la famiglia e il marito che e' una brava persona e non merita questa cosa. Una volta mi ha detto tuttavia che se non stava gia' a casa mia era per i figli non per lui, e che lei sente di tradire loro non lui...mah.
> Si, e' come dici tu: i fine sett che nn passano, lei che non si fa sentire, a volte mi sembra di uscire pazzo. Ma secondo te puo' essere solo sesso? Lei dice di no, che ne farebbe a meno fosse solo per quello. Ha fatto e fa cose pazzesche per venire da me: travestimenti, dribling di conoscenti per non farsi vedere, rischio continuo che venga vista da qualcuno quando parcheggia da me, coperte sopra quando si nasconde nella mia auto...non credo sia tutto per le mie doti amatoriali:mexican:che ci saranno pure ma sono conseguenza di un desiderio che si accresce sempre di piu' per l'impossibilita' di avere, si come dici tu...
> Divorzio? Io fin dal primo momento le ho detto che non avrei mai fatto nulla che potesse danneggiare piu' di tanto la sua apparentemente felice famiglia. Apparenza? Boh. A volte mi sembra un teatrino. Pero' che lei stia bene col marito e' sicuro, ci va daccordo ed e' serena, cosi' come va bene pure coi figli...Io non so che pensare. Le chiedevo solo un po' di tenerezza e di abbandono, ma non li ottengo mai.E alla fine mi resta sempre un senso di inappagante vuoto.
> Ciao Sabi, e un ciao anche a te Conte:carneval:: il mito sei tu non io.


 Ciao, non ci conosciamo...faccio parte anch'io della tua fazione... :mrgreen:
Fammi capire..la vs. relazione va avanti da tre anni e da altrettanto lei morde e fugge o é cosa recente? Vi vedete solo "a letto" o vi frequentate anche fuori?


----------



## Sabina (28 Dicembre 2010)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Sembra quel programma tv con frizzi come si chiama i soliti ignoti:carneval:
> Lo so che non sei lei.Figuriamoci. E' molto attenta, non farebbe mai una cosa cosi'. Pero' dite le stesse cose: la passione, il non poterne fare a meno, eppero' la famiglia e il marito che e' una brava persona e non merita questa cosa. Una volta mi ha detto tuttavia che se non stava gia' a casa mia era per i figli non per lui, e che lei sente di tradire loro non lui...mah.
> Si, e' come dici tu: i fine sett che nn passano, lei che non si fa sentire, a volte mi sembra di uscire pazzo. Ma secondo te puo' essere solo sesso? Lei dice di no, che ne farebbe a meno fosse solo per quello. Ha fatto e fa cose pazzesche per venire da me: travestimenti, dribling di conoscenti per non farsi vedere, rischio continuo che venga vista da qualcuno quando parcheggia da me, coperte sopra quando si nasconde nella mia auto...non credo sia tutto per le mie doti amatoriali:mexican:che ci saranno pure ma sono conseguenza di un desiderio che si accresce sempre di piu' per l'impossibilita' di avere, si come dici tu...
> Divorzio? Io fin dal primo momento le ho detto che non avrei mai fatto nulla che potesse danneggiare piu' di tanto la sua apparentemente felice famiglia. Apparenza? Boh. A volte mi sembra un teatrino. Pero' che lei stia bene col marito e' sicuro, ci va daccordo ed e' serena, cosi' come va bene pure coi figli...Io non so che pensare. Le chiedevo solo un po' di tenerezza e di abbandono, ma non li ottengo mai.E alla fine mi resta sempre un senso di inappagante vuoto.
> Ciao Sabi, e un ciao anche a te Conte:carneval:: il mito sei tu non io.


Anche la vita con la mia famiglia e' serena. Anche il mio amante non credo mi chiederebbe mai di separarmi.
No, stai certo che non e' solo sesso (anche se sicuramente ha il suo peso), e' un insieme di cose... tante che sapete e altre di cui magari non siete pienamente coscienti. Come dire... te lo senti dentro, emozioni sotto la pelle, fin dentro le ossa, fin dentro l'anima, in cui si ricava un posticino. E quando pensi che di lui poi forse non t'importa poi così tanto, eccolo li' pronto a ritornare fuori, a farti mancare l'aria, a bloccarti lo stomaco... l'ultimo pensiero prima di addormentarti... il primo del tuo risveglio....


----------



## MK (28 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> ... l'ultimo pensiero prima di addormentarti... il primo del tuo risveglio....


Eh già...


----------



## Daniele (28 Dicembre 2010)

Non posso capire queste cose, io vivo su sentimenti puri, non così rozzi.


----------



## Sabina (28 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non posso capire queste cose, io vivo su sentimenti puri, non così rozzi.


Niente sesso?


----------



## aristocat (28 Dicembre 2010)

Scusate l'ignoranza, ma perchè "come le guerre puniche"? :singleeye:


----------



## Daniele (29 Dicembre 2010)

Potrebbe anche non esserci, non mi interessa più di tanto. Il sesso mi ha colpito...io sono diventato come reazione indiferente ad esso. No, più che altro attrazione o altro non me ne fregherebbe una cippa se il tutto fosse una vita di espedienti, ogni piccolo pensiero fatto per poter vedere una persona che non potrebbe vedermi. Stress, una fonte inesauribile di stress e questo è amore??? Allora lo lascio a chi creperà prima di me per quota di stress eccessiva ed  io mi vivo il mio caldo e piacevolissimo e decisamente non sbagliato amore.


----------



## zona del disastro (29 Dicembre 2010)

aristocat ha detto:


> Scusate l'ignoranza, ma perchè "come le guerre puniche"? :singleeye:


:mrgreen: bella domanda...

La mia storia, come forse quella di tanti altri, con la mia strega va avanti da anni, tra vittorie esaltanti e rovinose catastrofi, tra gioia e pianti...e mi ricorda un po' le guerre puniche, la seconda in particolare,quella con Annibale e Scipione: tragica ed esaltante oltre che lunghissima.

Soddisfatta la tua curiosita' Ar?:carneval:


----------



## astonished (29 Dicembre 2010)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Sembra quel programma tv con frizzi come si chiama i soliti ignoti:carneval:
> Lo so che non sei lei.Figuriamoci. E' molto attenta, non farebbe mai una  cosa cosi'. Pero' dite le stesse cose: la passione, il non poterne fare  a meno, eppero' la famiglia e il marito che e' una brava persona e non  merita questa cosa. Una volta mi ha detto tuttavia che se non stava gia'  a casa mia era per i figli non per lui, e che lei sente di tradire loro  non lui...mah.
> Si, e' come dici tu: i fine sett che nn passano, lei che non si fa  sentire, a volte mi sembra di uscire pazzo. Ma secondo te puo' essere  solo sesso? Lei dice di no, che ne farebbe a meno fosse solo per quello.  Ha fatto e fa cose pazzesche per venire da me: travestimenti, dribling  di conoscenti per non farsi vedere, rischio continuo che venga vista da  qualcuno quando parcheggia da me, coperte sopra quando si nasconde nella  mia auto...non credo sia tutto per le mie doti amatoriali:mexican:che  ci saranno pure ma sono conseguenza di un desiderio che si accresce  sempre di piu' per l'impossibilita' di avere, si come dici tu...
> Divorzio? *Io fin dal primo momento le ho detto che non avrei mai  fatto nulla che potesse danneggiare piu' di tanto la sua apparentemente  felice famiglia*. Apparenza? Boh. A volte mi sembra un teatrino.  Pero' che lei stia bene col marito e' sicuro, ci va daccordo ed e'  serena, cosi' come va bene pure coi figli...Io non so che pensare. Le  chiedevo solo un po' di tenerezza e di abbandono, ma non li ottengo  mai.E alla fine mi resta sempre un senso di inappagante vuoto.
> Ciao Sabi, e un ciao anche a te Conte:carneval:: il mito sei tu non io.





Sabina ha detto:


> Anche la vita con la mia famiglia e' serena. *Anche il mio amante non credo mi chiederebbe mai di separarmi.*
> No, stai certo che non e' solo sesso (anche se sicuramente ha il suo  peso), e' un insieme di cose... tante che sapete e altre di cui magari  non siete pienamente coscienti. Come dire... te lo senti dentro,  emozioni sotto la pelle, fin dentro le ossa, fin dentro l'anima, in cui  si ricava un posticino. E quando pensi che di lui poi forse non  t'importa poi così tanto, eccolo li' pronto a ritornare fuori, a farti  mancare l'aria, a bloccarti lo stomaco... l'ultimo pensiero prima di  addormentarti... il primo del tuo risveglio....


Posso per una volta insinuare un dubbio? Sarà un caso che sono stati due uomini in questi due post, ZDD ed l'amante di Sabina ad affermare che non chiederebbero mai alle loro amanti di lasciare i rispettivi mariti? Avrà mica a che fare con le necessità primordiali del maschio? Sarà mica che l'uomo ha più difficoltà della donna a vivere la solitudine e con essa le conseguenti mancanze, sesso in cima alla lista? Trovo un po' un controsenso affermare l'esistenza di un'alchimia incredibile tra voi e poi una volta stappata la bottiglia di quello che sembrava Champagne ne viene fuori gazzosa.

Io al posto di Sabina e dell'amante di ZDD vorrei sentirmi dire: _"lascia tutto e vieni via con me, da subito, al resto, ai problemi ci penseremo insieme_". Mi sa che un po' ve la raccontate ma vi capisco, ci siamo passati un po' tutti. Ho avuto una donna che mi ha corteggiato in maniera assidua per molto tempo, Lei sposata, io pure. Ha fatto cose incredibili, io ho tentennato ma ho resistito, non l'è andato giù. Pur non essendoci stato altro che intensissimo feeling, per una serie di circostanze ci siamo persi per un paio di anni, poi il caso ci ha fatto ritrovare. Alla mia separazione Lei mi ha percepito come un pericolo ed ha cominciato a scaricarmi rinnegando tutto ciò che aveva fatto in precedenza. Un mese fa siamo stati 4 giorni in Inghilterra per lavoro, io, lei, ed un'altra collega: lei si è barricata dietro quest'ultima rivelandosi una tipa che definirei "vorrei ma non posso", a me quei 4 gg sono serviti per capire che l'avevo messa sul piedistallo e da lì l'ho fatta scendere, infatti l'ho trattata con totale fairplay. Al ritorno gira che ti rigira, mi ha chiesto se mi avesse delusa, forse sorpresa per le mie mancate avances (c'è da dire che dopo la mia separazione fu durissima nei miei confronti scaricandomi senza motivo perchè aveva paura che potessi sconquassargli la vita: lei sa che sono cervellino e che non mi fermo facilmente se parto di testa) io le ho detto la fatidica frase "Sei una persona speciale, e lo è davvero, a te voglio bene e non vorrei mai che da questo nostro rapporto (ancora platonico) ne derivassero problemi per te in famiglia" che suona un po' come le affermazioni di ZDD e dell'amante di Sabina, alemno per quanto riguarda le conseguenze in famiglia; letta diversamente, fermo restando che è una persona speciale, a cui voglio bene e sulla quale ho fantasticato molto, l'affermazione reale sarebbe stata "Ti ho idealizzato, ma conoscendoti un po' meglio non penso potrei fare pazzie per Te pur volendoti bene" (ad honor del vero penso sia reciproca la cosa ed infatti Sabina e l'amante di ZDD alla fin fine mantengono il piede in due staffe ma non scelgono mai la nuova staffa!).

Il vero amore è altro. Su questo vi invito a riflettere. Le vere pazzie sono quelle di chi vi dice di mollare tutto non di coloro che, soddisfatto il loro bisogno di colmare qualcosa che non c'è, sesso, affetto, calore, vi dicono di tornare a casa dai vostri coniugi.

A te Sabina mi permetto di farti rilevare che quello che hai scritto su questo tuo post lo si può leggere come una condanna definitiva del tuo matrimonio: mi domando solo cosa ci stai ancora a fare con tuo marito! Dici di essere serena con lui (e probabilmente sopita sessualmente) ma poi sei irrequieta (anche sessualmente) con l'altro e non mi pare il massimo della correttezza, non credi?

Mi fa tanta tristezza leggere queste cose da una donna sposata e madre per di più, proprio tanta tristezza. Devo dire che in questo apprezzo molto di più Chiara Matraini.

Non capisco, non gradisco.


----------



## Sabina (29 Dicembre 2010)

Ho semplicemente scelto di vivere questa passione senza distruggere la mia famiglia. Potevo scegliere di rinunciare o di viverla... ho scelto la seconda. Mi sono stancata di doveri e rinunce, lo so che questo fa di me una egoista nei confronti di una persona che mi ama. Io continuo a provare quello che sentivo prima per mio marito, non c'è indifferenza, c'è un amore profondo. Io non gli tolgo nulla... ma e' questione di punti di vista.


----------



## astonished (29 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ho semplicemente scelto di vivere questa passione senza distruggere la mia famiglia. Potevo scegliere di rinunciare o di viverla... ho scelto la seconda. Mi sono stancata di doveri e rinunce, lo so che questo fa di me una egoista nei confronti di una persona che mi ama. *Io continuo a provare quello che sentivo prima per mio marito, non c'è indifferenza, c'è un amore profondo. Io non gli tolgo nulla... ma e' questione di punti di vista*.


Se ne sei così certa allora perchè non gliene parli e lo spieghi a lui? sono certo che capirà.

Il problema è che tu ci credi a ciò che dici: questo è il serio problema.

Non è come dici tu, ma hai ragione è solo una questione di punti di vista e molto dipende da che angolazione la si vede la cosa, se da tradito oppure da traditore.

Continuo a non capire.

Ciao.


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ho semplicemente scelto di vivere questa passione senza distruggere la mia famiglia. Potevo scegliere di rinunciare o di viverla... ho scelto la seconda. Mi sono stancata di doveri e rinunce, lo so che questo fa di me una egoista nei confronti di una persona che mi ama. Io continuo a provare quello che sentivo prima per mio marito, non c'è indifferenza, c'è un amore profondo.* Io non gli tolgo nulla...* ma e' questione di punti di vista.


gli togli la verità...la trasparenza, la conoscenza di una parte di te: a parti invertite : a te andrebbe bene?


----------



## Kid (29 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ho semplicemente scelto di vivere questa passione senza distruggere la mia famiglia. Potevo scegliere di rinunciare o di viverla... ho scelto la seconda. Mi sono stancata di doveri e rinunce, lo so che questo fa di me una egoista nei confronti di una persona che mi ama. Io continuo a provare quello che sentivo prima per mio marito, non c'è indifferenza, c'è un amore profondo. Io non gli tolgo nulla... ma e' questione di punti di vista.



Nulla, dignità a parte.

Provo simpatia per te, lo sai, ma finchè continuerai a pensarla così, difficilmente ti renderai conto della realtà che stai vivendo. Chiamasi egoismo. Non ti preoccupare, tipico dei traditori.


----------



## Daniele (29 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Nulla, dignità a parte.
> 
> Provo simpatia per te, lo sai, ma finchè continuerai a pensarla così, difficilmente ti renderai conto della realtà che stai vivendo. Chiamasi egoismo. Non ti preoccupare, tipico dei traditori.


Kid, questo non è egoismo, ma infantilismo bello e buono! Leggi bene quello che ha scritto e traspare un ragionamento da ragazzina che non considera neppure di lontano alcune condizioni di quello che ha fatto. Lei non toglie nulla al marito...ovviamente da quella parte è ovvio, se fosse lei dalla parte del marito non temere che le cose sarebbero diverse.
Ma Sabina proprio non vuole capire, si vive la sua soap opera e pensa di non fare del male a nessuno, mentre tutti i traditi qui che hanno scoperto la cosa (e tutti lo scoprono) hanno sempre detto che è una sofferenza incredibile.


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2010)

scusate ...ma di fronte ad un marito che mi dice:"ma guarda che in fondo non ti tolgo nulla e ti amo come prima ma ti tradisco perché ne ho voglia" ho due possibilità
1°:calcio:


2°:kick:


----------



## Kid (29 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Kid, questo non è egoismo, ma infantilismo bello e buono! Leggi bene quello che ha scritto e traspare un ragionamento da ragazzina che non considera neppure di lontano alcune condizioni di quello che ha fatto. Lei non toglie nulla al marito...ovviamente da quella parte è ovvio, se fosse lei dalla parte del marito non temere che le cose sarebbero diverse.
> Ma Sabina proprio non vuole capire, si vive la sua soap opera e pensa di non fare del male a nessuno, mentre tutti i traditi qui che hanno scoperto la cosa (e tutti lo scoprono) hanno sempre detto che è una sofferenza incredibile.


Concordo in parte... è un atteggiamento che si riscontra in tanti traditori la convinzione del non far del male a nessuno. E' una sorta di autodifesa o giustificazione per se stessi. Poi solitamente, quando ci si sveglia e si capisce di aver tolto la dignità al partner che si ama, solitamente è una brutta botta.


----------



## Kid (29 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusate ...ma di fronte ad un marito che mi dice:"ma guarda che in fondo non ti tolgo nulla e ti amo come prima ma ti tradisco perché ne ho voglia" ho due possibilità
> 1°:calcio:
> 
> 
> 2°:kick:


Il problema è che solitamente si è all'oscuro della cosa....


----------



## Daniele (29 Dicembre 2010)

Il tradimento perpetrato lo considero un male come una sorta di avvelenamento leggere ogni dì! Lo avveleni oggi...domani e dopodomani....il tempo passa e non sarà la dose a ucciderlo, ma la somma delle dosi, quindi quello che ho compiuto un anno prima non lo ha ucciso subito, ma lo porterà poi.
Non possiamo permetterci di uccidere l'innocenza delle persone, non è nei nostri diritti di libertà, pensarlo è da prevaricatori.
Per esempio Sabina ha sempre detto che non rinnega quello che ha scelto, peccato che non si rende conto che la sua azione è una reazione di rifiuto a quello che ha scelto in passato. Ma una cosa così ovvia non salta all'occhio.


----------



## Kid (29 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il tradimento perpetrato lo considero un male come una sorta di avvelenamento leggere ogni dì! Lo avveleni oggi...domani e dopodomani....il tempo passa e non sarà la dose a ucciderlo, ma la somma delle dosi, quindi quello che ho compiuto un anno prima non lo ha ucciso subito, ma lo porterà poi.
> Non possiamo permetterci di uccidere l'innocenza delle persone, non è nei nostri diritti di libertà, pensarlo è da prevaricatori.
> Per esempio Sabina ha sempre detto che non rinnega quello che ha scelto, peccato che non si rende conto che la sua azione è una reazione di rifiuto a quello che ha scelto in passato. Ma una cosa così ovvia non salta all'occhio.



Mi piace questa metafora del veleno. Ti quoto.


----------



## astonished (29 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il tradimento perpetrato lo considero un male come una sorta di avvelenamento leggere ogni dì! Lo avveleni oggi...domani e dopodomani....il tempo passa e non sarà la dose a ucciderlo, ma la somma delle dosi, quindi quello che ho compiuto un anno prima non lo ha ucciso subito, ma lo porterà poi.
> Non possiamo permetterci di uccidere l'innocenza delle persone, non è nei nostri diritti di libertà, pensarlo è da prevaricatori.
> Per esempio Sabina ha sempre detto che non rinnega quello che ha scelto, peccato che non si rende conto che la sua azione è una reazione di rifiuto a quello che ha scelto in passato. Ma una cosa così ovvia non salta all'occhio.


Questo tuo post mi è piaciuto e te lo dico!

:up:


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il tradimento perpetrato lo considero un male come una sorta di avvelenamento leggere ogni dì! Lo avveleni oggi...domani e dopodomani....il tempo passa e non sarà la dose a ucciderlo, ma la somma delle dosi, quindi quello che ho compiuto un anno prima non lo ha ucciso subito, ma lo porterà poi.
> *Non possiamo permetterci di uccidere l'innocenza delle persone,* non è nei nostri diritti di libertà, pensarlo è da prevaricatori.
> Per esempio Sabina ha sempre detto che non rinnega quello che ha scelto, peccato che non si rende conto che la sua azione è una reazione di rifiuto a quello che ha scelto in passato. Ma una cosa così ovvia non salta all'occhio.


 hai detto una cosa molto vera


----------



## Amoremio (29 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il tradimento perpetrato lo considero un male come una sorta di avvelenamento leggere ogni dì! Lo avveleni oggi...domani e dopodomani....il tempo passa e non sarà la dose a ucciderlo, ma la somma delle dosi, quindi quello che ho compiuto un anno prima non lo ha ucciso subito, ma lo porterà poi.
> Non possiamo permetterci di uccidere l'innocenza delle persone, non è nei nostri diritti di libertà, pensarlo è da prevaricatori.
> Per esempio Sabina *ha sempre detto che non rinnega quello che ha scelto, peccato che *non si rende conto che *la sua azione è una reazione di rifiuto a quello che ha scelto in passato*. Ma una cosa così ovvia non salta all'occhio.


ti quoto

il grassetto di più


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Il tradimento perpetrato lo considero un male come una sorta di avvelenamento leggere ogni dì! Lo avveleni oggi...domani e dopodomani....il tempo passa e non sarà la dose a ucciderlo, ma la somma delle dosi, quindi quello che ho compiuto un anno prima non lo ha ucciso subito, ma lo porterà poi.
> *Non possiamo permetterci di uccidere l'innocenza delle persone*, non è nei nostri diritti di libertà, pensarlo è da prevaricatori.
> Per esempio Sabina ha sempre detto che non rinnega quello che ha scelto, peccato che non si rende conto che la sua azione è una reazione di rifiuto a quello che ha scelto in passato. Ma una cosa così ovvia non salta all'occhio.


Pensare che esistano persone adulte innocenti (nel senso che dalla persona che amano si aspettano solo il meglio)  mi sembra una visione alquanto idealizzata.


----------



## Sterminator (29 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ho semplicemente scelto di vivere questa passione senza distruggere la mia famiglia. Potevo scegliere di rinunciare o di viverla... ho scelto la seconda. Mi sono stancata di doveri e rinunce, lo so che questo fa di me una egoista nei confronti di una persona che mi ama. *Io continuo a provare quello che sentivo prima per mio marito, non c'è indifferenza, c'è un amore profondo.* Io non gli tolgo nulla... ma e' questione di punti di vista.


Mi mancava sta figurina...:mrgreen:

Secondo me devi ritornare a squola e ricominciare con l'abecedario...:mrgreen:

manca solo che e' lui che t'implora di "sfogarti" e riempimo l'album delle figurine (de merda...)...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Pensare che esistano persone adulte innocenti (nel senso che dalla persona che amano si aspettano solo il meglio) mi sembra una visione alquanto idealizzata.


 più che altro non si aspettano il peggio...perché dovrebbero?


----------



## Kid (29 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro non si aspettano il peggio...perché dovrebbero?


Quoto


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro non si aspettano il peggio...perché dovrebbero?


Infatti, non dovrebbero.
Ma nell'incessante dialettica traditori-traditi il concetto di meglio e peggio non è condiviso.
Questo non fa che inficiare qualsiasi conclusione alla quale si cerchi di pervenire.
Ma si continui pure a confrontarsi
forse la cosa più bella è proprio questa


----------



## Kid (29 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti, non dovrebbero.
> Ma nell'incessante dialettica traditori-traditi il concetto di meglio e peggio non è condiviso.
> Questo non fa che inficiare qualsiasi conclusione alla quale si cerchi di pervenire.
> Ma si continui pure a confrontarsi
> forse la cosa più bella è proprio questa



Veramente i traditi hanno poco da discutere, visto che solitamente subiscono ingiustamente il peso dell'egoismo altrui. Sono i traditori che dovrebbe farsi un bell'esame di coscenza, dal momento che sfogano i loro pruriti alle spalle degli altri.

Ma non vorrei sembrare troppo acido, oggi sono di buon umore.

Detto tra noi Chiara, premettendo che può essere visto come un lato positivo, spesso mi dai l'impressione di essere un'adolescente infuriata col mondo, sempre contro la moralità, contro le tradizioni, le istituzioni...


----------



## Sterminator (29 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti, non dovrebbero.
> Ma nell'incessante dialettica traditori-traditi il concetto di meglio e peggio non è condiviso.
> Questo non fa che inficiare qualsiasi conclusione alla quale si cerchi di pervenire.
> Ma si continui pure a confrontarsi
> forse la cosa più bella è proprio questa


eh no, non e' condiviso da voi perche' non accettate la devianza dalla norma dato che accettandolo ammettereste d'esse deviati....:mrgreen:

c'e' una bella differenza e che rende il confronto solo un mero passatempo...sangue dalle rape che io sappia nun se po' cava'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (29 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Pensare che esistano persone adulte innocenti (nel senso che dalla persona che amano si aspettano solo il meglio) mi sembra una visione alquanto idealizzata.


pensare che non esistano, invece, mi pare sommamente strumentale ai tuoi fini

tu credi che tuo marito ti ami?
e, se sì, che metta in conto che tu possa scientemente  fare qualcosa che lo potrebbe far soffrire ?


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Infatti, non dovrebbero.
> *Ma nell'incessante dialettica traditori-traditi il concetto di meglio e peggio non è condiviso*.
> Questo non fa che inficiare qualsiasi conclusione alla quale si cerchi di pervenire.
> Ma si continui pure a confrontarsi
> forse la cosa più bella è proprio questa


 non ho capito


----------



## Sabina (29 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> gli togli la verità...la trasparenza, la conoscenza di una parte di te: a parti invertite : a te andrebbe bene?


Lui la conosce questa parte di me, ha fortemente sospettato, non so realmente cosa abbia concluso.  So che potrebbe accadere anche a lui, l'animo umano e' vasto. Diciamo che se accadesse protei capire.


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Lui la conosce questa parte di me, ha fortemente sospettato, non so realmente cosa abbia concluso. So che potrebbe accadere anche a lui, l'animo umano e' vasto. Diciamo che se accadesse protei capire.


 e capisco che capiresti; ma rimane il fatto che qualcosa gli togli


----------



## Amoremio (29 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ho semplicemente scelto di vivere questa passione senza distruggere la mia famiglia. Potevo scegliere di rinunciare o di viverla... ho scelto la seconda. Mi sono stancata di doveri e rinunce, lo so che questo fa di me una egoista nei confronti di una persona che mi ama. Io continuo a provare quello che sentivo prima per mio marito, non c'è indifferenza, *c'è un amore profondo*. Io non gli tolgo nulla... ma e' questione di punti di vista.


leggo questo post e la tua firma
Non sono le parole che cambiano la realtà. Allo stesso modo non sono i "ti amo", né quelli pronunciati per intero e neppure quelli rosa apostrofati da mille baci, a determinare il peso di un amore. Ci si misura dai gesti, dalle intenzioni non dette che spesso diventano fatti concreti, senza passare per il tramite delle parole. (Mina) 

il fatto concreto di tradire tuo marito senza passare per il tramite delle parole (cioè senza dirglielo) è un gesto che misura il tuo amore profondo? 

e se 'st'amore fosse meno profondo?


----------



## Kid (29 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> leggo questo post e la tua firma
> Non sono le parole che cambiano la realtà. Allo stesso modo non sono i "ti amo", né quelli pronunciati per intero e neppure quelli rosa apostrofati da mille baci, a determinare il peso di un amore. Ci si misura dai gesti, dalle intenzioni non dette che spesso diventano fatti concreti, senza passare per il tramite delle parole. (Mina)
> 
> il fatto concreto di tradire tuo marito senza passare per il tramite delle parole (cioè senza dirglielo) è un gesto che misura il tuo amore profondo?
> ...


Amore... finchè si è sotto l'effetto di sostanze stupefacenti, si negano anche le cose più ovvie.


----------



## Sterminator (29 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Amore... finchè si è sotto l'effetto di sostanze stupefacenti, si negano anche le cose più ovvie.


cazzo e ditelo prima allora...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (29 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Amore... finchè si è sotto l'effetto di sostanze stupefacenti, si negano anche le cose più ovvie.


boccaccia mia statti zitta


----------



## Sterminator (29 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> boccaccia mia statti zitta


Amoretuo, per me co' quella boccuccia poj di' quelo che te pare....

tanto sei una "precisa" che mai si coglie in "fallo"...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (29 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho capito


voleva dire che le tue categorie non coincidono con le sue:
tu hai quelle di sua nonna
lei invece ha ancora la mentalità di sua figlia :mexican:


----------



## Sterminator (29 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> voleva dire che le tue categorie non coincidono con le sue:
> tu hai quelle di sua nonna*
> lei invece ha ancora la mentalità di sua figlia* :mexican:


se, magari...sarebbe gia' scappata de casa a fa' la vita.... da frikkettoni...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> voleva dire che le tue categorie non coincidono con le sue:
> tu hai quelle di sua nonna
> lei invece ha ancora la mentalità di sua figlia :mexican:


ben gentile


----------



## tania (29 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> più che altro non si aspettano il peggio...perché dovrebbero?


:up:


----------



## Amoremio (29 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> se, magari...sarebbe gia' scappata de casa a fa' la vita da frikkettoni...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


eh no!

i frikkettoni sono di un'altra era

questa è l'era dei bamboccioni che non escono di casa

quindi lei è una bambocciona

magari attempata

magari ...


viste le sue preferenze ....

potremmo creare un neologismo:


una bambominkia :carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (29 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> eh no!
> 
> i frikkettoni sono di un'altra era
> 
> ...


io propongo allora... una rimbambominkia....

AI VOTI!

(astenersi perditempo...eccheccazz...)

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Kid (29 Dicembre 2010)

amoremio ha detto:


> eh no!
> 
> I frikkettoni sono di un'altra era
> 
> ...


rotfl!


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> rotfl!


volevo chiedertelo da tempo....ma hai problemi reaspiratori...deviazione del setto nasale, reflusso esofageo, areofagia..che è sto rumore:unhappy:


----------



## tania (29 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Lui la conosce questa parte di me, ha fortemente sospettato, non so realmente cosa abbia concluso.  So che potrebbe accadere anche a lui, l'animo umano e' vasto. Diciamo che se accadesse protei capire.



premesso che non mi reputo migliore di nessuno e nè ho la presunzione di giudicare nessuno volevo chiederti perchè non parli chiaramente a tuo marito? Se per te sarebbe normale accettare un suo tradimento ed è normale continuare a tradirlo, potresti parlarci... Esistono anche le coppie aperte, conosco alcune persone che anzi hanno pure uno splendido rapporto, sicuramente sincero! Ripeto non ti voglio giudicare, cerco solo di capire... per me sarebbe difficile accettare un tradimento (nonostante sia ciò che ho fatto io) e sarebbe stato impossibile continuare a tradire...


----------



## Kid (29 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> volevo chiedertelo da tempo....ma hai problemi reaspiratori...deviazione del setto nasale, reflusso esofageo, areofagia..che è sto rumore:unhappy:


Una forumiana incallita come te non conosce le abbreviazioni da forum?

ROTFL 
LOL
IMHO

....

Wikipedia is your friend! :up:

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glossario_informatico


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Una forumiana incallita come te non conosce le abbreviazioni da forum?
> 
> ROTFL
> LOL
> ...


 incallito ci sarai te, scostumato:singleeye:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho capito


Quello che per te è peggio , magari a me non sembra la cosa peggiore che può capitarmi


----------



## Sterminator (29 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> incallito ci sarai te, scostumato:singleeye:


dai lo sanno tutti che ormai ce rompi le noci coi calli......

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## tania (29 Dicembre 2010)

tania ha detto:


> premesso che non mi reputo migliore di nessuno e nè ho la presunzione di giudicare nessuno volevo chiederti perchè non parli chiaramente a tuo marito? Se per te sarebbe normale accettare un suo tradimento ed è normale continuare a tradirlo, potresti parlarci... Esistono anche le coppie aperte, conosco alcune persone che anzi hanno pure uno splendido rapporto, sicuramente sincero! Ripeto non ti voglio giudicare, cerco solo di capire... per me sarebbe difficile accettare un tradimento (nonostante sia ciò che ho fatto io) e sarebbe stato impossibile continuare a tradire...


Scusa... era una domanda inutile e non sono affari miei  ... sarà la stanchezza dei cenoni...:dorme:


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> dai lo sanno tutti che ormai ce rompi le noci coi calli......
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


 anatema:racchia:


----------



## Sterminator (29 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> anatema:racchia:


m'arimbarza pecche' cio' l'arma segreta, cio'...

l'esorciccio...:mrgreen:

vabbe' me devo ricorda' de cambia' le pile prima...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quello che per te è peggio , magari a me non sembra la cosa peggiore che può capitarmi


 e con questo è facile tenersi alla larga da scrupoli.
ma è la pretesa d'interpretare il meglio e il peggio per il consorte che mi perplime .


----------



## Daniele (29 Dicembre 2010)

Il meglio o il peggio per l'altro non sono il meglio o il peggio per noi. Ma in un rapporto sano tra persone sane di mente ci sono alcune cose che possono essere il peggio per uno o non il peggio per l'altro ma che non si fanno per non andarlo a scoprire. 
Io non vorrei far scoprire alla mia ragazza cosa è davvero peggio per lei oppure no, soprattutto da una mia azione, perchè sinceramente anche se non vorrei il peggio e per me non è il peggio quello che conta è il risultato sull'altra persona. Possiamo anche pettinare le bambole, ma non spetta al nostro giudizio giudicare una reazione del nostro partner ad una nostra azione, dobbiamo solo prenderne ammenda ed agire di conseguenza. Tanto è peggiore la reazione della persona tanto più noi dobbiamo remare in direzione uguale ma in verso opposto, perchè è tutto come un fiume con le sue correnti.
La vita è molto più faticosa se vissuta, molto più comoda se subita, in questo ci vedo dalla parte dei traditori una grande fetta di persone convinte di vivere la vita...ed invece la subiscono.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> e con questo è facile tenersi alla larga da scrupoli.
> ma è la pretesa d'interpretare il meglio e il peggio per il consorte che mi perplime .


Premesso che per il mio coniuge, allo stato attuale delle cose, immagino sia meglio essere inconsapevole di certi fatti (ma non escludo che a tempo debito ne sarà informato)

Premesso che io non sono il destino.

Faccio un esempio.
Dalle mie parti  la maggior parte degli uomini pensa che la cosa migliore non solo per loro, ma anche *per le loro famiglie*, sia lavorare 23 ore al giorno per permettersi una vita a certi livelli. Una visione comunemente accettata, comunque accettata, perchè produttiva di una serie di vantaggi (materiali, ovvio): le storture prodotte da un simile modello di vita (persone esaurite, figli trascurati che crescono rammolliti) vengono denunciate finchè capitano agli altri, ma non si fa nulla per arginarle. Nessuno, nei fatti, mette in discussione questo modello. Eppure costituisce una vera e propria prevaricazione sui diritti dei figli ad avere genitori che si dedicano a loro.

Ovvio, la mia è una semplificazione.
Però mi chiedo come sia possibile indignarsi, arrabbiarsi, stracciarsi le vesti per certe quisquilie.

Certo che voglio tenermi alla larga da CERTI scrupoli.
Perchè ormai mi hanno polverizzato le palle.


----------



## Sole (29 Dicembre 2010)

Sabina ha detto:


> Lui la conosce questa parte di me, ha fortemente sospettato, non so realmente cosa abbia concluso. So che potrebbe accadere anche a lui, l'animo umano e' vasto. Diciamo che se accadesse protei capire.


Guarda, ti dico la mia esperienza.

Dopo che ho scoperto i tradimenti di mio marito c'è stato un momento di distacco tra noi nel quale ho avuto una breve e intensa avventura con un altro uomo. Mio marito, schiacciato dal senso di colpa, intuiva, mi sentiva lontana, capiva che c'erano diversi uomini che mi giravano attorno e viveva come uno che sta per ricevere una mazzata tra capo e collo da un momento all'altro.

Poi una sera ho chiuso la storia con l'altro, facendo un grande sforzo di volontà, e ho detto la verità a mio marito.

Bene, ti assicuro che nonostante fosse già in allerta, ricevere quelle crude informazioni fatte di dettagli concreti e avvenimenti a lui sconosciuti lo ha distrutto. L'ho visto disperarsi come un bambino davanti alla mia matassa che si sbrogliava: improvvisamente ricordi di serate qualunque si associavano ai miei appuntamenti con lui e tanti piccoli dettagli senza importanza, come una telefonata strana o un mio momento di rabbia, venivano riletti sotto una luce diversa.

Quello che voglio dirti, e te lo dico da tradita e da traditrice, è che il trauma di chi sa con certezza di essere stato tradito è inspiegabilmente legato alla concretezza e, quindi, ai diversi, piccoli episodi di vita quotidiana che, da insignificanti, diventano ossessionanti: è a partire da quelli che il tradito ricostruisce tutta la vicenda nella sua mente, non una, ma mille volte, spesso in modo ossessivo.

E prima di dire 'lo capirei' io sarei un po' più cauta. La differenza tra le parole e i fatti è essenziale: ne è prova la differenza che c'è tra apprendere per sentito dire e apprendere per esperienza diretta.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Dicembre 2010)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda, ti dico la mia esperienza.
> 
> Dopo che ho scoperto i tradimenti di mio marito c'è stato un momento di distacco tra noi nel quale ho avuto una breve e intensa avventura con un altro uomo. Mio marito, schiacciato dal senso di colpa, intuiva, mi sentiva lontana, capiva che c'erano diversi uomini che mi giravano attorno e viveva come uno che sta per ricevere una mazzata tra capo e collo da un momento all'altro.
> 
> ...



Perchè?


----------



## Mari' (29 Dicembre 2010)

Sole ha detto:


> Guarda, ti dico la mia esperienza.
> 
> *Dopo che ho scoperto i tradimenti di mio marito c'è stato un momento di distacco tra noi nel quale ho avuto una breve e intensa avventura con un altro uomo.* Mio marito, schiacciato dal senso di colpa, intuiva, mi sentiva lontana, capiva che c'erano diversi uomini che mi giravano attorno e viveva come uno che sta per ricevere una mazzata tra capo e collo da un momento all'altro.
> 
> ...


*
Ma questo chi e'?:*
http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1970 

... mi sto perdendo


----------



## Sole (29 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perchè?


Bah, per una serie di motivi.

1) Non ero convinta di voler chiudere davvero, avevo paura di ricascarci, e ho ritenuto utile che mio marito lo sapesse perchè questo mi avrebbe tenuta lontana dalla tentazione di cercare ancora l'altro.

2) Volevo partire da zero, cominciare un nuovo capitolo del mio matrimonio. La sincerità dovrebbe essere uno dei presupposti, secondo il nostro nuovo accordo.

3) Non volevo pesi sullo stomaco.

La mia psicologa, comunque, mi ha detto che ho fatto una cazzata e probabilmente in parte ha ragione. Però così è andata.


----------



## Sole (29 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Ma questo chi e'?:*
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum/showthread.php?t=1970
> 
> ... mi sto perdendo


No, io sono Sole, non sola...


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Dicembre 2010)

Sole ha detto:


> Bah, per una serie di motivi.
> 
> 1) Non ero convinta di voler chiudere davvero, avevo paura di ricascarci, e ho ritenuto utile che mio marito lo sapesse perchè questo mi avrebbe tenuta lontana dalla tentazione di cercare ancora l'altro.
> 
> ...


Brava. Non è un giudizio, ma un attestato di stima. Mi complimento con te per la consapevolezza.


----------



## Amoremio (29 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ............
> Faccio un esempio.
> Dalle mie parti la maggior parte degli uomini pensa che *la cosa migliore* non solo per loro, ma anche *per le loro famiglie*, *sia lavorare 23 ore al giorno per permettersi una vita a certi livelli. Una visione comunemente accettata, comunque accettata, perchè produttiva di una serie di vantaggi (materiali, ovvio): le storture prodotte da un simile modello di vita (persone esaurite, figli trascurati che crescono rammolliti) vengono denunciate finchè capitano agli altri, ma non si fa nulla per arginarle*. Nessuno, nei fatti, mette in discussione questo modello. Eppure costituisce una vera e propria prevaricazione sui diritti dei figli ad avere genitori che si dedicano a loro.
> 
> ...


 
quindi i benefici di non lavorare 23 ore, ma dedicare parte del tempo libero così guadagnato alle trombate degli amici sarebbero che guadagni meno e ti esaurisci meno

non fa una piega :mexican:
i benefici per la tua famiglia sono indubitabili :sonar:
conseguentemente l'umanità se ne giova :blank:
aggiungerei che anche i tuoi amici tornano a casa rasserenati e sono più disponibili con i loro cari :singleeye:

:carneval: a te madre teresa ti fa una sega


----------



## Mari' (29 Dicembre 2010)

Sole ha detto:


> No, io sono Sole, non sola...


Scusa scusa, ho fatto confusione


----------



## Mari' (29 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quindi i benefici di non lavorare 23 ore, ma dedicare parte del tempo libero così guadagnato alle trombate degli amici sarebbero che guadagni meno e ti esaurisci meno
> 
> non fa una piega :mexican:
> i benefici per la tua famiglia sono indubitabili :sonar:
> ...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsqWALgdJE8


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Premesso che per il mio coniuge, allo stato attuale delle cose, immagino sia meglio essere inconsapevole di certi fatti (ma non escludo che a tempo debito ne sarà informato)
> 
> Premesso che io non sono il destino.
> 
> ...


come non detto.


----------



## Sterminator (29 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quindi i benefici di non lavorare 23 ore, ma dedicare parte del tempo libero così guadagnato alle trombate degli amici sarebbero che guadagni meno e ti esaurisci meno
> 
> non fa una piega :mexican:
> i benefici per la tua famiglia sono indubitabili :sonar:
> ...


azzo, sto modello di vita del mitico nord est allora da mo' che e' fallito se incrociando i dati (la veneta e le sue amiche che bazzicavo a malano da giovine) esprimevano con 30 anni d'anticipo e non e' un pettegolezzo a sto punto, il zoccolame che c'e' ormai in Veneto....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

mi mancava pero' la trombata plurima equiparata alla terapia antistress per il fallimentare modello del nord est...:mrgreen:

che fantasia...che figurina...e l'album se riempie vieppiu'...

a' More', fatte un giro qua sopra...c'escono almeno 3 libri gratisssse...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (29 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ..........
> a' More', fatte un giro qua sopra...c'escono almeno 3 libri gratisssse...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


libri gratis
psicoterapeuti disoccupati
...

sarà mica colpa tua se l'economia va in stallo?


----------



## Mari' (29 Dicembre 2010)

*Lasciate ogne speranza, voi ch'intrate.*


:mrgreen:​


----------



## Amoremio (29 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> come non detto.


la fine del confronto traditi / traditori :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Sterminator (29 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> libri gratis
> psicoterapeuti disoccupati
> ...
> 
> sarà mica colpa tua se l'economia va in stallo?


ue', nun me stressa' oseno' faccio na' strage...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Amoremio (29 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ue', nun me stressa' oseno' faccio na' strage...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


a me m'ha polverizzato le palle financo tua nonna


----------



## Sterminator (29 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> la fine del confronto traditi / traditori :carneval::carneval::carneval:


ma no, aspe' che mo' se ne uscira' co' n'artra perla....:mrgreen:

basta lasciarli parlare che se martellano le palle da soli......

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> la fine del confronto traditi / traditori :carneval::carneval::carneval:


 mica son qui a stracciare le palle alle chiare del circondario
chemmefrega a me:mrgreen:


----------



## Daniele (29 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> quindi i benefici di non lavorare 23 ore, ma dedicare parte del tempo libero così guadagnato alle trombate degli amici sarebbero che guadagni meno e ti esaurisci meno
> 
> non fa una piega :mexican:
> i benefici per la tua famiglia sono indubitabili :sonar:
> ...


Mi piace questo concetto molto aulico e stupendo nella sua forma. 
Però vista la soluzione ai problemi del Nord Est...c'è qualcuno pronto a donare sesso alle poverelle stressate dalle troppe ore di lavoro??? Suvvia signori, noi siamo persone caritatevoli, come non possiamo non aiutare queste donzellette pressate da questo iniquo modo di pensare.
Tra parentesi, in effetti mi disse un mio amico che è così, motivo per cui lui se ne vuole andare via :up:


----------



## Sterminator (29 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> a me m'ha polverizzato le palle financo tua nonna


te capisco....era proprio na palla...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

pero' mi' nonno era diverso...:mrgreen:

magari sto' ad interagi' co' miei parenti senza sapello...:rotfl:

ahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Amoremio (29 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma no, aspe' che mo' se ne uscira' co' n'artra perla....:mrgreen:
> 
> basta lasciarli parlare che se martellano le palle da soli......
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


 
massì

tanto tra una cena con un amico 
e un aperitivo con un altro
qualcosa con cui impastare la polvere cagionata dai trinciapolli
ben la si trova

http://www.philadelphia.it/philadel...lphia3-prd&locale=itit1&PagecRef=609&rid=6671

impastalo ...
goditelo:mexican:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> *quindi i benefici di non lavorare 23 ore, ma dedicare parte del tempo libero così guadagnato alle trombate degli amici sarebbero che guadagni meno e ti esaurisci meno*
> 
> non fa una piega :mexican:
> i benefici per la tua famiglia sono indubitabili :sonar:
> ...



Non hai capito una sega.

Strano Amore mio....non è da te.


----------



## Amoremio (29 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Non hai capito una sega*.
> 
> Strano Amore mio....non è da te.


 
è più che probabile 
d'altronde non sono madre teresa :carneval:

possibile anche che, nella tua ardita spiegazione delle filosofie trombastiche, tu compia qualche salto logico (magari "di palo in frasca" ) che non consente a chi ha pratiche e filosofie più terra terra, come me e altri sempliciotti come me, di evolversi, affrancandosi dalla loro nonnesca trinciapollità :mexican:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> come non detto.


Gli scrupoli, intendo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> è più che probabile
> d'altronde non sono madre teresa :carneval:
> 
> possibile anche che, nella tua ardita spiegazione delle filosofie trombastiche, tu compia qualche salto logico (magari "di palo in frasca" ) che non consente a chi ha pratiche e filosofie più terra terra, come me e altri sempliciotti come me, di evolversi, affrancandosi dalla loro nonnesca trinciapollità :mexican:



Quelli che condannano l'infedeltà sono gli stessi che poi trascurano i figli per lavorare 23 ore al giorno: volevo semplicemente dire questo.
E anche quello è un tradimento, ma nessuno lo considera tale perchè procura vantaggi economici.

Molto più facile definire puttana a una che non scopa solo col marito.

Sai a me che mi frega?
L'ho già detto: io scopo perchè mi piace farlo.
Uso chi mi pare per togliermi le voglie.
Non sono innamorata dei miei amici.
Magari mi farò anche pagare, se mi va.

:carneval:


----------



## Sabina (29 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quelli che condannano l'infedeltà sono gli stessi che poi trascurano i figli per lavorare 23 ore al giorno: volevo semplicemente dire questo.
> E anche quello è un tradimento, ma nessuno lo considera tale perchè procura vantaggi economici.
> 
> Molto più facile definire puttana a una che non scopa solo col marito.
> ...


Sei forte Chiara!:up:


----------



## Mari' (29 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quelli che condannano l'infedeltà sono gli stessi che poi trascurano i figli per lavorare 23 ore al giorno: volevo semplicemente dire questo.
> E anche quello è un tradimento, ma nessuno lo considera tale perchè procura vantaggi economici.
> 
> *Molto più facile definire puttana a una che non scopa solo col marito.*
> ...



Definire Significa Limitare 


RAI, di tutto di piu' 


:mrgreen:


​


----------



## Daniele (29 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara, quindi non ami assolutamente tuo marito, usi anch'esso per i tuoi scopi, no? Adesso capisco la tua vita, togliendo l'ipotesi che tu potessi aver mai amato tuo marito la tua vita inzia ad avere un senso evidente.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (29 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Chiara, quindi non ami assolutamente tuo marito, usi anch'esso per i tuoi scopi, no? Adesso capisco la tua vita, togliendo l'ipotesi che tu potessi aver mai amato tuo marito la tua vita inzia ad avere un senso evidente.



Certo, e mi farò pure regalare una Brera


----------



## astonished (30 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quelli che condannano l'infedeltà sono gli stessi che poi trascurano i figli per lavorare 23 ore al giorno: volevo semplicemente dire questo.
> E anche quello è un tradimento, ma nessuno lo considera tale perchè procura vantaggi economici.
> 
> Molto più facile definire puttana a una che non scopa solo col marito.
> ...


E' triste leggerti così, pur se lo dici per puro spirito di provocazione: sembri avere tanta testa ma allo stesso tempo usi il corpo come mezzo di sottomissione degli uomini: forse perchè credi che sia più efficace? e quando tra qualche anno non sarai più appetibile fisicamente cosa farai?

Se ti picae così tanto scopare c'è sempre tuo marito che immagino sia pronto a farlo quando vuoi, o no? A me semra che pià che scopare a te piaccia affermarti sulle persone ed in un certo senso lo fai anche quì salvo poi glissare con sarcasmo le domande più dirette.

Boh.


----------



## Kid (30 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Premesso che per il mio coniuge, allo stato attuale delle cose, immagino sia meglio essere inconsapevole di certi fatti (ma non escludo che a tempo debito ne sarà informato)
> 
> Premesso che io non sono il destino.
> 
> ...


Mah, io rimango sempre più basito dalle motivazioni che ti inducono a fare ciò che fai.

Come ti ho scritto bonariamente in un altro thread, sembri un'adolescente arrabbiata col mondo, contro le istituzioni, le tradizioni, la moralità e ora appoggi pure la teoria secondo la quale le persone che non tradiscono sono schiave del lavoro. Tra poco verrai a dirci che non esistono le mezzi stagioni?

E tutto questo sempre, ovviamente, all'insaputa del coniuge, perchè così si è coerenti. C'est la vie!


----------



## Kid (30 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Quelli che condannano l'infedeltà sono gli stessi che poi trascurano i figli per lavorare 23 ore al giorno: volevo semplicemente dire questo.
> E anche quello è un tradimento, ma nessuno lo considera tale perchè procura vantaggi economici.
> 
> Molto più facile definire puttana a una che non scopa solo col marito.
> ...


Mi monta una rabbia guarda... ma dillo a tuo marito se hai le palle davvero! E' facile fare i fighi qui dentro, con la gente ignara che ti aspetta a casa. Non ho parole.


----------



## Minerva (30 Dicembre 2010)

a  questo punto chiara mi fa tenerezza perché ritrovo in lei uno spirito provocatorio che mi apparteneva parecchi anni fa.
ma non avevo ancora ventanni , né figli, né marito.
per ragioni che forse lei ha scritto  ma io non ho avuto l'attenzone di leggere c'è come una rivalsa di quello che non ha fatto o potuto fare negli anni "predisposti" alla ribellione.
ma ha una figlia per la quale, voglia o non voglia lei costituisce un modello ..so che forse pensa che la felicità della stessa non sia costituita dalla "morigeratezza" ma infatti qui si tratta di valori e spessore morale ...base solida per la salute interiore.
non voglio più tediarla e le faccio davvero gli auguri perché riesca proprio a maturare e a ritrovare un buon equilibrio


----------



## Amoremio (30 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> *Quelli che condannano l'infedeltà sono gli stessi che poi trascurano i figli per lavorare 23 ore al giorno*: volevo semplicemente dire questo.
> E anche quello è un tradimento, ma nessuno lo considera tale perchè procura vantaggi economici.
> 
> Molto più facile definire puttana a una che non scopa solo col marito.
> ...


credo che con queste parole risulti evidente quanto te la racconti

mi spiace se soffri come (a me) sembra
ma la volpe, se avesse avuto l'intelligenza che tu sembri avere, invece che limitarsi ad affermare che l'uva non era matura (nel tuo caso aggiungendo che ti piace l'avocado), avrebbe potuto escogitare il modo di raggiungerla


----------



## Amoremio (30 Dicembre 2010)

astonished ha detto:


> E' triste leggerti così, pur se lo dici per puro spirito di provocazione: sembri avere tanta testa ma allo stesso tempo usi il corpo come mezzo di *sottomissione* degli uomini: forse perchè credi che sia più efficace? e quando tra qualche anno non sarai più appetibile fisicamente cosa farai?
> 
> Se ti picae così tanto scopare c'è sempre tuo marito che immagino sia pronto a farlo quando vuoi, o no? A me semra che pià che scopare a te piaccia affermarti sulle persone ed in un certo senso lo fai anche quì salvo poi glissare con sarcasmo le domande più dirette.
> 
> Boh.


non di sottomissione
ma simulacro del contrario

molto triste, sì


----------



## Daniele (30 Dicembre 2010)

Brera??? Uhmmm, sai che a me non piace poi molto? Tra le alfa del momento la macchina che più mi ispira velocità è la Mito GTA, macchina leggera e ben prestante. Però la 8C è tutto un altro pianeta, se potessi averla....
Per ora possiedo la mia bellissima alfetta GTV che basta ed avanza come alfa romeo...anche se stanotte ho fatto un brutto sogno a suo riguardo.


----------



## Amoremio (30 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Mi monta una rabbia guarda... *ma dillo *a tuo marito *se hai le palle* davvero! E' facile fare i fighi qui dentro, con la gente ignara che ti aspetta a casa. Non ho parole.


dirlo?

ma dirgli cosa?

ma quali palle?

il problema non sono le palle di essere sè stessa rispetto al marito

ma di essere sè stessa punto. a tutto tondo

e chiara mette i manifesti per rivendicare questo
ma, per come si manifesta, vorrebbe e non vorrebbe essere in un modo e nel suo opposto, il tutto in contemporanea

si racconta una filosofia trombastica da dea del sesso e contemporaneamente da moglie che sa far felice il marito, madre dedita alla famiglia, professionista affermata ma che sa relegare il lavoro al giusto posto

e a furia di raccontarsi e raccontarsi ogni tanto salta qualcosa o è costretta a glissare su qualcos'altro

qual'era la funzione, nell'economia del discorso che si stava facendo, del racconto dell'uscita con l'amico di tanto tempo prima finita con trombata?
io non l'ho vista, salva la sua esigenza di metterci a parte di dettagli irrilevanti (per me ma evidentemente non per lei)
un trombo ergo sum, che porta a chiedersi perchè senta l'esigenza di legare il suo essere a questo aspetto
(magari è così solo sul forum)
e comunque un racconto che lascia perplessi per la leggerezza con cui sorvola sulle conseguenti panzane che avrà dovuto ammannire al marito

ma sulle panzane rimane, in me, il ricordo del 3d sul "regalo" a suo marito (averlo portato nel privè): quello della compagna "evoluta" che "generosamente" realizza il desiderio latente del partner, anche lì con dovizia di dettagli, apparentemente dimentica che all'inizio della sua frequentazione sul forum aveva espresso in proprio il desiderio di frequentare quei locali

ci sta che si possa esser contenti se qualcuno riesce a vivere una vita felice che lei per prima cura di inquadrare fuori dagli schemi

ma nel caso specifico, a me (lo ribadisco), rimane l'impressione di ascoltare un racconto, di vedere una forzatura 
(un veglione di capodanno in cui "ci s'ha da divertì" e quindi vai col trenino anche se il tacco ti massacra, il cotechino t'è rimasto in gola e il ragionier filini s'è allargato col brachetto e ne approfitta per far scivolare la mano)

a chi ti racconti, chiara?
a tuo marito? (a me non par manco tanto, anzi non mi par comunichiate)
a noi? (a che pro? e, per citare te stessa


Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> .......
> Sai a *NOI* che *C*i frega?


)
a te stessa?

BOH!


----------



## Sterminator (30 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Certo, e mi farò pure regalare una Brera


ahahahah

ed io che dissi al riguardo di chi pagava le bollette e le riempiva er frigo?

alla faccia della nobildonna ricca de suo...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

ao' riesci a pensare cosa stia pensando al riguardo del farsi mantenere dal cornuto e farse leva' pure lo sfizio??...

bene, solo che quelle altre "colleghe" so' piu' pulite...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> dirlo?
> 
> ma dirgli cosa?
> 
> ...


1. Salto: sì. Evito di raccontare cose che non riguardano esclusivamente me.
2. Sorvolo sulle bugie per rispetto a te, che mi sembri poco interessata a ricevere lezioni.
3.Il veglione di Capodanno lo trascorrerò a casa, non sono una persona mondana: credevo si fosse capito.

E tu, Amoremio, quanto ti racconti?

Quando un utente nomina le sue trombate schizzi su come un pupazzo a molla: potrei pensare che ti mancano molto.

Non mi sono mai permessa di giudicare una volta il tuo operato di psicologa e consigliera del forum. La tua funzione qui dentro ce l'hai, anche per quelle come me.

Però tu sì: l'equilibrata, la morigerata, l'esperta di vita si permette di dare i voti e di PRESUPPORRE il perchè e il percome delle vite degli altri.
Non so se ti sei accorta:sono due giorni che tu e un altro utente svaccate il forum con i vostri ot, dopo aver ricoperto di ingiurie il Conte per lo stesso motivo.

Triste, triste, triste...un tristissimo moralismo


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Brera??? Uhmmm, sai che a me non piace poi molto? Tra le alfa del momento la macchina che più mi ispira velocità è la Mito GTA, macchina leggera e ben prestante. Però la 8C è tutto un altro pianeta, se potessi averla....
> Per ora possiedo la mia bellissima alfetta GTV che basta ed avanza come alfa romeo...anche se stanotte ho fatto un brutto sogno a suo riguardo.









Mio marito mi regalerà questa.


----------



## Sterminator (30 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> 1. Salto: sì. Evito di raccontare cose che non riguardano esclusivamente me.
> 2. Sorvolo sulle bugie per rispetto a te, che mi sembri poco interessata a ricevere lezioni.
> 3.Il veglione di Capodanno lo trascorrerò a casa, non sono una persona mondana: credevo si fosse capito.
> 
> ...


Beh 2 giorni in confronto a mesate e mesate di vostro monopolio svaccante e termine mai fu piu' appropriato...:mrgreen:

come gia' dettovi, alla faccia della sicurezza che ostentate sulla bonta' del vostro stile di vita se alle vostre tronfie e sborroniche lezioni propagandistiche ed ingiuriose, in quanto invidiosi non reputandoci al vostro livello, da qualche giorno, reputandovele solo "vaccate" siete gia' in crisi d'identita' e caduti persi in depressione...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

questo vuol dire racontarsela, cuntessa...e buon tagliando alla uatiure...ma con o senza sciaffer?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh 2 giorni in confronto a mesate e mesate di vostro monopolio svaccante e termine mai fu piu' appropriato...:mrgreen:
> 
> come gia' dettovi, alla faccia della sicurezza che ostentate sulla bonta' del vostro stile di vita se alle vostre tronfie e sborroniche lezioni propagandistiche ed ingiuriose, da qualche giorno, reputandovele solo "vaccate" siete gia' in crisi d'identita' e caduti persi in depressione...
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Con scioffer che me la racconta mentre mi tromba.....avevi dubbi?


----------



## Sterminator (30 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Con scioffer che me la racconta mentre mi tromba.....avevi dubbi?


e l'Ambrogio che t'imbocca pure i ferrero quanno c'hai er launguorino...

beata...

pero' scopa' in macchina in camporella e' roba da pezzenti Cenerentole...sappilo...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Mari' (30 Dicembre 2010)

Boni ... state boni ... almeno per il 2010 fate i bravi non litigate


----------



## Sterminator (30 Dicembre 2010)

Mari' ha detto:


> Boni ... state boni ... almeno per il 2010 fate i bravi non litigate


ma che litigare Mari'...dicasi mettere i puntini...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Mari' (30 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma che litigare Mari'...dicasi mettere i *puntini*...





Sterminator ha detto:


> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Tipo queste? :mrgreen:























​


----------



## Chiara Matraini (30 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e l'Ambrogio che t'imbocca pure i ferrero quanno c'hai er launguorino...
> 
> beata...
> 
> ...


Quando si è abituate agli alberghi   *****  è solo amore per la _varietas_


----------



## Amoremio (31 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> 1. Salto: sì. Evito di raccontare cose che non riguardano esclusivamente me.
> 2. Sorvolo sulle bugie per rispetto a te, che mi sembri poco interessata a ricevere lezioni.
> 3.Il veglione di Capodanno lo trascorrerò a casa, non sono una persona mondana: credevo si fosse capito.
> 
> ...


pigiaci!
non è questo il nuovo corso?

ma sei proprio sicura che svacchiamo?
o semplicemente replichiamo a te e a quello che dici?

sei proprio sicura che sono le trombate extraconiugali che mi disturbano?
a me pare che quel che mi fa scattare sia altro e precisamente la sensazione che qualcuno voglia darla a bere, perdipiù infarcendo i suoi interventi di sottili denigrazioni dell'altro
sarà che sono allergica al berlusconismo  , e mi disturba anche quando lo vedo declinato da altre persone

sei sicura che io abbia insultato il conte per gli OT?
io ho segnalato che mi disturbava il suo modo di dilagare con aneddoti asseritamente suoi che spesso nulla hanno a che vedere con i post cui replica, non sono l'unica ad averlo fatto
ma non l'ho insultato, anzi per evitare di farlo l'ho messo in ignore

non ho mai insultato neanche te, mi pare
trovo però peculiare che ci si offenda se qualcuno formula rudemente una definizione che si attaglia a quello che  racconta con dovizia di particolari o con reiterati riferimenti

sei tu una di quelli che cercano di offendere, anche senza insulti, altri: "nonni", "trinciapolli", "non trombanti", "moralisti" (una delle preferite) ed altre che non mi sovvengono perchè più datate

ti ho dato voti?
e quando?
ma se lo ripeti a sufficienza qualcuno finirà per crederci, e questo sistema che tu ed altri usate random nei confronti di alcune tipologie di utenti (meglio se di lungo corso e di un certo tipo) ha già dato i suoi frutti

presuppongo?
certamente:
sulla base di quel che dici, fisiologicamente filtrato dalle mie esperienze, come è normale su un forum

tu sei libera di credere (o di far finta di credere) che mi disturbino le trombate, che sia perchè non trombo e di dirlo

io sono libera di pensare (e dire) che, se quel che racconti è vero, il mio "moralismo" (da te presupposto: ed è legittimo che tu presupponga quel che ti aggrada) sia molto meno triste di quel che nasconde la tua "morale alternativa"


(1, 2 e 3 sono bellissimi :carneval


----------



## Amoremio (31 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Beh 2 giorni in confronto a mesate e mesate di vostro monopolio svaccante e termine mai fu piu' appropriato...:mrgreen:
> 
> come gia' dettovi, alla faccia della sicurezza che ostentate sulla bonta' del vostro stile di vita se alle vostre tronfie e sborroniche lezioni propagandistiche ed ingiuriose, in quanto invidiosi non reputandoci al vostro livello, da qualche giorno, reputandovele solo "vaccate" siete gia' in crisi d'identita' e caduti persi in depressione...
> 
> ...


brutto svaccatore di ot altrui :carneval:


----------



## Amoremio (31 Dicembre 2010)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e l'Ambrogio che t'imbocca pure i ferrero quanno c'hai er launguorino...
> 
> beata...
> 
> ...


ma mica tanto! 

c'ha un suo fascino lascivo


----------



## Kid (31 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> sei tu una di quelli che cercano di offendere, anche senza insulti, altri: "nonni", "trinciapolli", "non trombanti", "moralisti" (una delle preferite) ed altre che non mi sovvengono perchè più datate



Be dai moralisti è bella (su tradimento.net dato da una traditrice ai traditi poi...) ed è anche la sua preferita...


----------



## Minerva (31 Dicembre 2010)

credo che spesso si faccia confusione tra* moralità* e moralismo...e non è differenza da poco




comunque chiara ha ragione : leggendomi spesso mi vedo con la crocchia alla barbara alberti e il ditino artritico che oscilla:ira:ld:




:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Amoremio (31 Dicembre 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> credo che spesso si faccia confusione tra* moralità* e moralismo...e non è differenza da poco
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rinnovati!
smetti di far oscillare l'indice!
in MEDIO stat virtus :carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> pigiaci!
> non è questo il nuovo corso?
> 
> ma sei proprio sicura che svacchiamo?
> ...



In realtà io non penso che ti disturbino i comportamenti sessuali degli altri, e nemmeno penso che tu non trombi, ci mancherebbe.

Per parlarci apertamente: avverto anch'io una sorta di denigrazione nei tuoi interventi. 
Sembra che tu voglia preannunciare ai traditori il percorso già tracciato sul quale si incammineranno.
Mentre ti leggo ti materializzi con le sembianze di mia madre.
Con questo non intendo darti della vecchia, sia chiaro.

Mi sento rimproverata.
Mi viene voglia di rincarare la dose.

Tipico dell'adolescenza.


----------



## Kid (31 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> In realtà io non penso che ti disturbino i comportamenti sessuali degli altri, e nemmeno penso che tu non trombi, ci mancherebbe.
> 
> Per parlarci apertamente: avverto anch'io una sorta di denigrazione nei tuoi interventi.
> Sembra che tu voglia preannunciare ai traditori il percorso già tracciato sul quale si incammineranno.
> ...


Io te l'avevo detto!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Io te l'avevo detto!





Che dici, Kid?
Andiamo al concerto dei Negramaro ad aprile?


----------



## Kid (31 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Che dici, Kid?
> Andiamo al concerto dei Negramaro ad aprile?



Dove? (su queste cose pure io sono adolescente...)


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Dove? (su queste cose pure io sono adolescente...)



Il primo aprile a Casalecchio di Reno (BO): è venerdì, sarebbe l'ideale.
O il 6 aprile (mercoledì) a Mantova.


----------



## Kid (31 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Il primo aprile a Casalecchio di Reno (BO): è venerdì, sarebbe l'ideale.
> O il 6 aprile (mercoledì) a Mantova.


A Mantova... tu che sei esperta, che mi invento con la moglie? Sai, se le dico che vado a un concerto con una traditrice seriale, magari può aver qualcosa da ridire...


----------



## Simy (31 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> A Mantova... tu che sei esperta, che mi invento con la moglie? Sai, se le dico che vado a un concerto con una traditrice seriale, magari può aver qualcosa da ridire...


 e se porti pure la moglie???? ..... scherzavo ovviamente ma potrebbe essere una soluzione per non dover inventare nulla.... :mexican::mexican:....


----------



## Amoremio (31 Dicembre 2010)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ..........
> *Mentre ti leggo ti materializzi con le sembianze di mia madre*.
> .......


anatema!



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> .............
> Sembra che tu voglia preannunciare ai traditori il percorso già tracciato sul quale si incammineranno.
> *............*
> .


ma per carità!


già tracciato?
ma da chi e per chi?

non penso che chi tradisce debba andare all'inferno
ma francamente penso che spesso ci finisca chi viene tradito 
e trovo orribile che ci finisca per mano di chi gli doveva somma lealtà

è un mio punto debole: la lealtà per me è connotazione essenziale dell'essere umano, ben più di qunto la fedeltà lo sia del matrimonio



e comunque che si sappia:
sono troppo giovane per essere tua madre


----------



## Amoremio (31 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> A Mantova... tu che sei esperta, che mi invento con la moglie? Sai, se le dico che vado a un concerto con una traditrice seriale, *magari può aver qualcosa da ridire*...


 
e magari la ridice a qualcun altro


----------



## Kid (31 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e magari la ridice a qualcun altro


:nuke:


----------



## Daniele (31 Dicembre 2010)

Amoremio ha detto:


> e magari la ridice a qualcun altro


Amoremio, hai giocato sporco :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Kid, ti immagino dire alla tua mugliera.
"Cara, andrò al concerto dei Negroamaro con una mia amica...è una traditrice seriale, di quelle incredibili!!!" E lei "Caro, fai pure, io quel giorno andrò fuori con il mio amico Big Bamboo!" 
Questa sarebbe una risposta da dare, altrochè!!! Tanto si sa come fregare noi uomini.


----------



## Amoremio (31 Dicembre 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Amoremio, hai giocato sporco :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ....


non lo sapessi! :carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (31 Dicembre 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> A Mantova... tu che sei esperta, che mi invento con la moglie? Sai, se le dico che vado a un concerto con una traditrice seriale, magari può aver qualcosa da ridire...



Abbiamo due opzioni:

1. Io acquisto tre biglietti e tu vieni con un tuo amico single.:mexican:

2. Forte della vostra scelta di essere sinceri uno con l'altro le dici tranquillamente che vai a un concerto con un'amica e io ti prometto che sarà una serata piacevolissima in cui chiacchiereremo e berremo birra e ascolteremo buona musica da bravi ex-compagni di scuola.


----------



## Sabina (25 Gennaio 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> E dunque sono ancora qua'. Un salutone a tutte/i, e per una volta non voglio legare la mia aperiodica visita a lagne e pianti e stracciamenti di vesti. Solo mi andava di salutare tutti voi.
> Piccolo aggiornamento flash: mi vedo ancora con quella che considero la mia amante da ormai 3 anni, almeno finche' non si rompe le palle di nuovo e mi rilascia, fa di me quello che vuole e come vuole. Resterebbe da capire perche' io accetti questo girare in tondo e come sia possibile che abbia accettato questo ruolo. Ci si vede ma non troppo spesso senno' le vengono i sensi di colpa o si sente troppo pressata, si scopa e io dopo vorrei un po' di tenerezze ma tempo 5-10 min ha gia' i vestiti addosso perche' senno' inizia ad agitarsi. Ora dice che e' tranquilla e magari e' vero e non mi lascia come ha gia' fatto altre due volte dopo le feste: l'ultima clamorosa dopo gennaio di quest anno che e' stata fino a giugno senza vedermi dopo essere pure stata in terapia. :carneval:" Mi ci hai trascinato di nuovo dentro" mi ha detto tra il serio e il faceto. Ma fa tutto lei:rotfl:.Ciao bella gente
> 
> ps si ridi ridi...poi tra un po' ricominci a contorcerti:up:


Ciao  
Come sta andando?


----------



## zona del disastro (25 Gennaio 2011)

Ciao Sabina, 
sta andando male. Non riusciamo mai a vederci, una volta per un motivo una volta per un altro. A volte penso che stia ancora con me solo perche' si sente in colpa per la mia separazione e per il mio disarmante stato di innamoramento per lei. A volte penso sia solo sesso, per lei dico.Ma non puo' essere, dopo 3 anni sarebbe gia' finita o no? E allora cos e'? Passione? Ma ora e' cosi' fredda con me.Gentile, certo, ma senza piu' slancio. Eppero' dice che le piace che io ci sia. Io so solo che non ce la faccio piu'. Ultimamente non faccio che pensarla tra le braccia del marito, e mi faccio male di brutto. Eppero' poi se riusciamo viene a letto con me e allora mi dico ma allora col marito non puo' essere che va bene, e allora...e allora come vedi sono un po' confuso e disorientato. E te come va, ho parlato solo di me scusa. Che casino . Eppure sai che non tornerei indietro? Meglio il dolore che birra e tv come prima di lei cazzo( scusa). Quando vuoi scrivimi di te, mi interessa il tuo punto di vista di donna e di...quasi di alterego della mia amante( te l 'ho detto pensavo fossi tu: esprimete le stesse cose con le stesse parole).
Ciao


----------



## Daniele (25 Gennaio 2011)

Non so, ma birra e tv mi pare un bel diversivo decisamente ad una relaziione senza futuro basata sul dolore.


----------



## Sabina (26 Gennaio 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Ciao Sabina,
> sta andando male. Non riusciamo mai a vederci, una volta per un motivo una volta per un altro. A volte penso che stia ancora con me solo perche' si sente in colpa per la mia separazione e per il mio disarmante stato di innamoramento per lei. A volte penso sia solo sesso, per lei dico.Ma non puo' essere, dopo 3 anni sarebbe gia' finita o no? E allora cos e'? Passione? Ma ora e' cosi' fredda con me.Gentile, certo, ma senza piu' slancio. Eppero' dice che le piace che io ci sia. Io so solo che non ce la faccio piu'. Ultimamente non faccio che pensarla tra le braccia del marito, e mi faccio male di brutto. Eppero' poi se riusciamo viene a letto con me e allora mi dico ma allora col marito non puo' essere che va bene, e allora...e allora come vedi sono un po' confuso e disorientato. E te come va, ho parlato solo di me scusa. Che casino . Eppure sai che non tornerei indietro? Meglio il dolore che birra e tv come prima di lei cazzo( scusa). Quando vuoi scrivimi di te, mi interessa il tuo punto di vista di donna e di...quasi di alterego della mia amante( te l 'ho detto pensavo fossi tu: esprimete le stesse cose con le stesse parole).
> Ciao


Ciao

Volevo scriverti in privato, ma vedo che non mi e' possibile. Se ti fa piacere scrivimi alla mia mail... preferirei. Ciao


----------



## zona del disastro (26 Gennaio 2011)

Come si fa a scrivere alla mail? Ehi fatti viva dai


----------



## zona del disastro (26 Gennaio 2011)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Ciao, non ci conosciamo...faccio parte anch'io della tua fazione... :mrgreen:
> Fammi capire..la vs. relazione va avanti da tre anni e da altrettanto lei morde e fugge o é cosa recente? Vi vedete solo "a letto" o vi frequentate anche fuori?


Ciao Fatata, ma questo deve essere un complotto perche' io alla mia amante mi rivolgevo spesso col vezzeggiativo fata...ridicolo eh? :carneval:ma cosi' mi veniva.
Ha sempre morso e via, sempre cosi'. Solo i primi mesi, prima che qualcuno la vedesse uscire dal mio palazzo, era molto presa e mi scriveva anche 30 mess al giorno. Ora e' tornata in se, ma pare lo stesso in qualche misura avere bisogno di me. Ci vediamo solo un paio di volte al mese a casa mia, per il resto ci si intravede piu' che altro. Invece ci si sente ogni giorno o quasi per tel o con mess.
Io non so che pensare, magari e' meglio se non penso:rotfl:  ciao fata..ta


----------



## zona del disastro (26 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non so, ma birra e tv mi pare un bel diversivo decisamente ad una relaziione senza futuro basata sul dolore.


Hai ragione cazzo se hai ragione...ma io sono perdutamente innamorato di lei, non riesco a trarre le dovute conseguenze dei ragionamenti su cio' che mi fa male e cio' che mi fa bene. Dunque soffro. Ma magari soffrivo uguale con la birra e la tv, sai gastrite, panza e cose cosi':carneval:
Ciao, Clint!
ps ma a te t hanno fatto proprio male ste donne o sbaglio? Hai il dente troppo avvelenato


----------



## Daniele (26 Gennaio 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Hai ragione cazzo se hai ragione...ma io sono perdutamente innamorato di lei, non riesco a trarre le dovute conseguenze dei ragionamenti su cio' che mi fa male e cio' che mi fa bene. Dunque soffro. Ma magari soffrivo uguale con la birra e la tv, sai gastrite, panza e cose cosi':carneval:
> Ciao, Clint!
> ps ma a te t hanno fatto proprio male ste donne o sbaglio? Hai il dente troppo avvelenato


Sai, si può fare un'altra cosa...guardarsi allo specchio e chiedersi, perchè mi sono innamorato di una donna evidentemente sbagliata? Sai ci si può innamorare di chi non ci ama e non ci caga manco di striscio...condizione stupenda, almeno ti passa, ma nel tuo caso lei non ti ama...ti usa per  un suo disagio.
Certamente, il suo matrimonio non è come pensava, di certo sembra a volte una gabbia e tu sei aria per lei...ma come te potrebbe esserlo un'altro, solo che in questo momento ci sei tu che amandola la fai sentire importante, cosa che suo marito non fa.
Vuoi fre un esperimento? Semplice semplice, prova a trattarla senza amore, lo so che è difficile, ma credo che in questo modo se ti usa per quel motivo sparirà oltretutto offesa che non l'hai amata abbastanza e tu smetterai di perdere tempo dietro ad una che con te non ci starà MAI!
Il tempo è prezioso, più dell'amore.
Per me le donne che basano la prorpia vitta sul vivere tutte le emozioni sono semplicemente delle drogate squilibrate, una donna che va per me è quella che sa quello che vuole.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Sai, si può fare un'altra cosa...guardarsi allo specchio e chiedersi, perchè mi sono innamorato di una donna evidentemente sbagliata? Sai ci si può innamorare di chi non ci ama e non ci caga manco di striscio...condizione stupenda, almeno ti passa, ma nel tuo caso lei non ti ama...ti usa per  un suo disagio.
> Certamente, il suo matrimonio non è come pensava, di certo sembra a volte una gabbia e tu sei aria per lei...ma come te potrebbe esserlo un'altro, solo che in questo momento ci sei tu che amandola la fai sentire importante, cosa che suo marito non fa.
> Vuoi fre un esperimento? Semplice semplice, prova a trattarla senza amore, lo so che è difficile, ma credo che in questo modo se ti usa per quel motivo sparirà oltretutto offesa che non l'hai amata abbastanza e tu smetterai di perdere tempo dietro ad una che con te non ci starà MAI!
> Il tempo è prezioso, più dell'amore.
> Per me le donne che basano la prorpia vitta sul vivere tutte le emozioni sono semplicemente delle drogate squilibrate, una donna che va per me è quella che sa quello che vuole.


Sai una cosa Daniele?
QUando sono innamorato divento molto conciliante.
Mi sento come un grizzly con una piccola paperetta che viene lì a pastrugnargli il nasone...
Ho imparato a mie spese, che lei, conta proprio sul fatto che sono innamorato di lei...e che appunto può permettersi di usarmi come parafulmini...
Chissà cosa penserà se un giorno vede cosa capita a chi non amo...se solo osa mancarmi di rispetto...eheehehehehe...
Inizierà a dirsi...ma quel giorno che non mi ama più che ne sarà di me?

Daniele...non esiste una donna che sa quello che vuole...non esiste...
Lei sa solo che vuole...essere amata.


----------



## Mari' (26 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sai una cosa Daniele?
> QUando sono innamorato divento molto conciliante.
> Mi sento come un grizzly con una piccola paperetta che viene lì a pastrugnargli il nasone...
> Ho imparato a mie spese, che lei, conta proprio sul fatto che sono innamorato di lei...e che appunto può permettersi di usarmi come parafulmini...
> ...


*Che cazzata!*

:mrgreen:​


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *Che cazzata!*
> 
> :mrgreen:​


Vero ho generalizzato.
Io Contepinceton non ho mai incontrato una donna che sa quello che vuole.
Di tutte le donne (pochissime) che io ho conosciuto e amato, nessuna sapeva quello che voleva, ma erano tutte in uno strano conflitto...faccio bene o faccio male? Sai no l'insicurezza femminile?
Ma sono tutte donne intelligenti. 
Aver avuto la fortuna di aver conosciuto donne intelligenti, non mi dà la certezza che tutte le donne siano intelligenti.
Le donne poco intelligenti non mi piacciono.
Sono come i muli ostinati: bisogna a tutti i costi dare ragione a loro, altrimenti non si sentono amate.


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Daniele...non esiste una donna che sa quello che vuole...non esiste...
> Lei sa solo che vuole...essere amata.


Ma quando mai. Continui ad avere un'idea della donna come di un essere incapace di intendere e di volere.


----------



## zona del disastro (26 Gennaio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma quando mai. Continui ad avere un'idea della donna come di un essere incapace di intendere e di volere.


 :carneval::carneval::carneval:e invece sono capaci sia di intendere che di volere:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## fatata56 (26 Gennaio 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Ciao Fatata, ma questo deve essere un complotto perche' io alla mia amante mi rivolgevo spesso col vezzeggiativo fata...ridicolo eh? :carneval:ma cosi' mi veniva.
> Ha sempre morso e via, sempre cosi'. Solo i primi mesi, prima che qualcuno la vedesse uscire dal mio palazzo, era molto presa e mi scriveva anche 30 mess al giorno. Ora e' tornata in se, ma pare lo stesso in qualche misura avere bisogno di me. Ci vediamo solo un paio di volte al mese a casa mia, per il resto ci si intravede piu' che altro. Invece ci si sente ogni giorno o quasi per tel o con mess.
> Io non so che pensare, magari e' meglio se non penso:rotfl: ciao fata..ta


 Una Fata é stato il primo regalo che il mio amante mi fece due compleanni fa, ci sono molto affezionata e me la tengo sempre vicino... Sai che c'é? può essere che il suo coinvolgimento sia andato scemando proporzionalmente all'accrescimento del tuo? Ad alcune donne piace quella sottile sofferenza che si avverte quando non riesci a raggiungere mai del tutto l'altro. Forse la tua disponibilità totale crea un pò di disinteresse in lei.
Difficile da attuarsi quando si é innamorati ma fatti desiderare un pò di più, secondo me funziona


----------



## fatata56 (26 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero ho generalizzato.
> Io Contepinceton non ho mai incontrato una donna che sa quello che vuole.
> Di tutte le donne (pochissime) che io ho conosciuto e amato, nessuna sapeva quello che voleva, ma erano tutte in uno strano conflitto...faccio bene o faccio male? Sai no l'insicurezza femminile?
> Ma sono tutte donne intelligenti.
> ...


Credo di donne che non sappiano cosa vogliono ce ne siano gran poche, a molte però piace farlo credere.. agli uomini


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2011)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Credo di donne che non sappiano cosa vogliono ce ne siano gran poche, a molte però piace farlo credere.. agli uomini


Tu dici?
Ma vedi che le donne sono poco sincere allora?


----------



## fatata56 (26 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tu dici?
> Ma vedi che le donne sono poco sincere allora?


 Assolutamente si! Ho conosciuto ben poche donne sincere purtroppo


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2011)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Assolutamente si! Ho conosciuto ben poche donne sincere purtroppo


Ma allora fatata, faccio male a non credere a tutto quello che mi dicono, e a guardare solo a quello che loro fanno o non fanno con me o per me?
Cioè amare e soffrire, mica è tanto bello eh?


----------



## fatata56 (26 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma allora fatata, faccio male a non credere a tutto quello che mi dicono, e a guardare solo a quello che loro fanno o non fanno con me o per me?
> Cioè amare e soffrire, mica è tanto bello eh?


 Beh, se ti può consolare spesso le donne riescono a essere più sincere con gli uomini che tra di loro, quindi, come già più volte detto sai che fai per pararti il .....  prendi per vero la metà così non rimani poi tanto deluso e poi dai, penso che ormai vista la tua esperienza e la tua età dovresti aver inquadrato quelle di cui ti puoi fidare e quelle da cui devi diffidare no?


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2011)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Beh, se ti può consolare spesso le donne riescono a essere più sincere con gli uomini che tra di loro, quindi, come già più volte detto sai che fai per pararti il .....  prendi per vero la metà così non rimani poi tanto deluso e poi dai, penso che ormai vista la tua esperienza e la tua età dovresti aver inquadrato quelle di cui ti puoi fidare e quelle da cui devi diffidare no?


Uhm...prendo ancora cantonate bestiali eh?
Chi mi vuole veramente bene, sente sulla sua pelle, quanto io sia diffidente...e mi ci vuole un niente a farmi fuggire eh?
Basta anche solo alzare la voce...mi fa un male cane...mi riporta gli spettri dell'infanzia. Dove vedevo mia madre mentire sistematicamente a mio padre...Subito lo comperava con lusinghe e poi per di dietro...mah lasciamo stare queste cose...
Sai Fatata, per questo sono così affezionato al mio vigneto e al tempietto...veramente eh? Su loro so che posso contare...e sta cosa mi fa tanto felice. Ok, non sarà quella grande felicità della vita di coppia, ma per me...è molto importante....molto...del resto a me basta un niente per farmi davvero felicetto...


----------



## fatata56 (26 Gennaio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uhm...prendo ancora cantonate bestiali eh?
> Chi mi vuole veramente bene, sente sulla sua pelle, quanto io sia diffidente...e mi ci vuole un niente a farmi fuggire eh?
> Basta anche solo alzare la voce...mi fa un male cane...mi riporta gli spettri dell'infanzia. Dove vedevo mia madre mentire sistematicamente a mio padre...Subito lo comperava con lusinghe e poi per di dietro...mah lasciamo stare queste cose...
> Sai Fatata, per questo sono così affezionato al mio vigneto e al tempietto...veramente eh? Su loro so che posso contare...e sta cosa mi fa tanto felice. Ok, non sarà quella grande felicità della vita di coppia, ma per me...è molto importante....molto...del resto a me basta un niente per farmi davvero felicetto...


Mmm..capisco cosa intendi in fin dei conti le tue viti sono le più sincere, non hanno interesse a mentire con te, non hanno secondi fini né interessi da difendere.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2011)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Mmm..capisco cosa intendi in fin dei conti le tue viti sono le più sincere, non hanno interesse a mentire con te, non hanno secondi fini né interessi da difendere.


Bravissima le hai descritte meravigliosamente.
Soprattutto non hanno interessi da difendere.
Hanno cura di me. E nel momento del bisogno ci sono sempre.
Sono un uomo molto fortunato.:up:


----------



## Amoremio (27 Gennaio 2011)

fatata56 ha detto:


> Credo di donne che non sappiano cosa vogliono ce ne siano gran poche, a molte però piace farlo credere.. agli uomini


:up: molto vero

poi ce ne sono anche tante a cui piace che gli uomini lo sappiano


----------



## aristocat (30 Gennaio 2011)

*ma la vita è strana*



fatata56 ha detto:


> Credo di donne che non sappiano cosa vogliono ce ne siano gran poche, a molte però piace farlo credere.. agli uomini


Però possono capitare momenti di grande cambiamento, o grandi imprevisti che sconvolgono tutte le tue certezze... tanto che devi riscrivere tutto e mettere in discussione i tuoi progetti, i tuoi desideri...
:sonar:

Ammetto che certe volte nella vita mi sono sentita disorientata e senza riferimenti chiari... ma non lo vedo come un "minus" perchè era fisiologico che fosse così. In _quel _frangente era giusto che venissero smentiti tutti i miei pronostici per il futuro...


----------



## Sabina (9 Giugno 2011)

*Zona*

Ciao Zona, come va?


----------



## Niko74 (9 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Anche la vita con la mia famiglia e' serena. Anche il mio amante non credo mi chiederebbe mai di separarmi.
> No, stai certo che non e' solo sesso (anche se sicuramente ha il suo peso), e' un insieme di cose... tante che sapete e altre di cui magari non siete pienamente coscienti. *Come dire... te lo senti dentro, emozioni sotto la pelle, fin dentro le ossa, fin dentro l'anima, in cui si ricava un posticino. E quando pensi che di lui poi forse non t'importa poi così tanto, eccolo li' pronto a ritornare fuori, a farti mancare l'aria, a bloccarti lo stomaco... l'ultimo pensiero prima di addormentarti... il primo del tuo risveglio....*


Beata te che provi tutte queste belle cose.....alle spalle del tuo ignaro marito 
Se ti può interessare il pensiero di un tradito che sa....è il fatto che tu provi quelle cose per l'altro e intanto stai con lui....e ti assicuro che, per lo meno per me, capita CONTINUAMENTE  altroché mattino e risveglio.....

Scusami ma a leggere ste cose mi viene male perché penso al vegetale la sul divano che probabilmente sta pensando ora le stesse cose....
Ma io mi domando: come diavolo riesci a guardarlo in faccia tuo marito? Forse perché non lo sa....altrimenti non riesco a capacitarmi del perché stai ancora con lui!!!


----------



## Sabina (10 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Beata te che provi tutte queste belle cose.....alle spalle del tuo ignaro marito
> Se ti può interessare il pensiero di un tradito che sa....è il fatto che tu provi quelle cose per l'altro e intanto stai con lui....e ti assicuro che, per lo meno per me, capita CONTINUAMENTE  altroché mattino e risveglio.....
> 
> Scusami ma a leggere ste cose mi viene male perché penso al vegetale la sul divano che probabilmente sta pensando ora le stesse cose....
> Ma io mi domando: come diavolo riesci a guardarlo in faccia tuo marito? Forse perché non lo sa....altrimenti non riesco a capacitarmi del perché stai ancora con lui!!!


Magari fosse sempre tutto bello. I comportamenti dipendono dalle motivazioni; con forti motivazioni puoi trovarti a fare cose che mai avresti pensato.
Perché sto ancora con lui? E tu perché stai ancora con lei? Se non mollo tutto ti assicuro che delle forti motivazioni ci sono, perché neanch'io vivo bene questa situazione. Ma i nodi arriveranno al pettine prima o poi.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Magari fosse sempre tutto bello. I comportamenti dipendono dalle motivazioni; con forti motivazioni puoi trovarti a fare cose che mai avresti pensato.
> Perché sto ancora con lui? E tu perché stai ancora con lei? Se non mollo tutto ti assicuro che delle forti motivazioni ci sono, perché neanch'io vivo bene questa situazione. Ma i nodi arriveranno al pettine prima o poi.


In questo senso Sabina fai un'analisi economica.
Metti su un piatto i costi
Dall'altro i benefici.
Poi guardi dove pende il piatto e agisci di conseguenza.
Stai molto accorta nel non trascurare i costi.
E non usare una bilancia truccata.


----------



## Niko74 (10 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Magari fosse sempre tutto bello. I comportamenti dipendono dalle motivazioni; con forti motivazioni puoi trovarti a fare cose che mai avresti pensato.
> Perché sto ancora con lui? *E tu perché stai ancora con lei?* Se non mollo tutto ti assicuro che delle forti motivazioni ci sono, perché neanch'io vivo bene questa situazione. Ma i nodi arriveranno al pettine prima o poi.


Non è corretto dire cosi...io ho chiesto perché TU che hai tradito e continui a tradire tuo marito ingannandolo continuamente stai con lui....
Io non ho ingannato ne tradito ne mentito a nessuno eh 

Pure mia moglie dice che ci sono le motivazioni se rimane....ma quali sono? Di certo non è amore per me...su questo concordi anche tu penso..quindi perché stare assieme a qualcuno che non ami più? (perché non mi dire che lo ami e poi lo tratti cosi alle spalle da non so quanto tempo percché io sta cosa non riesco a concepirla proprio....) 

Il fatto che i nodi verranno al pettine prima o poi mi fa pensare "all'analisi economica" cui si riferisce il conte. Tu stai valutando le varie possibilità *senza coninvolgere tuo marito*....quando avrai deciso gli spiattellerai tutto e farai quello che hai scelto.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Non è corretto dire cosi...io ho chiesto perché TU che hai tradito e continui a tradire tuo marito ingannandolo continuamente stai con lui....
> Io non ho ingannato ne tradito ne mentito a nessuno eh
> 
> Pure mia moglie dice che ci sono le motivazioni se rimane....ma quali sono? Di certo non è amore per me...su questo concordi anche tu penso..quindi perché stare assieme a qualcuno che non ami più? (perché non mi dire che lo ami e poi lo tratti cosi alle spalle da non so quanto tempo percché io sta cosa non riesco a concepirla proprio....)
> ...


Ma nell'analisi economica alla voce costi deve mettere anche:
1) Quanto farò soffrire mio marito?
2) Come farà lui senza di me?
3) Perchè caccio via da me una persona che non mi ha mai fatto nulla di male e che mi ha trattata come una dea?

Già perchè stiamo assieme a qualcuno che non amiamo più?
Abitudine?
Convenienza?
Necessità?


----------



## lothar57 (10 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma nell'analisi economica alla voce costi deve mettere anche:
> 1) Quanto farò soffrire mio marito?
> 2) Come farà lui senza di me?
> 3) Perchè caccio via da me una persona che non mi ha mai fatto nulla di male e che mi ha trattata come una dea?
> ...


Gia'amico mio...con tutto il rispetto e la simpatia per Sabina,mi chiedo come faccia.....io non riuscirei,tanto tempo come lei,diventa pericoloso,prima o poi saltera'fuori,mi chiedo suo marito come faccia a non sospettare niente.
Secondo il mio modesto avviso un conto e'la storiella di qualche mese,altra cosa fare passare anni...
 non e'piu'l'amante,,,un surrogato di marito..o moglie...mahhhh
Per radio una tipa ha raccontato di avere una relazione da 5 anni....ma come fanno???che noia....un'altra moglie.....o un'altro marito...


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Gia'amico mio...con tutto il rispetto e la simpatia per Sabina,mi chiedo come faccia.....io non riuscirei,tanto tempo come lei,diventa pericoloso,prima o poi saltera'fuori,mi chiedo suo marito come faccia a non sospettare niente.
> Secondo il mio modesto avviso un conto e'la storiella di qualche mese,altra cosa fare passare anni...
> non e'piu'l'amante,,,un surrogato di marito..o moglie...mahhhh
> Per radio una tipa ha raccontato di avere una relazione da 5 anni....ma come fanno???che noia....un'altra moglie.....o un'altro marito...


Lothar...
Non sta a noi giudicare.
Io ho detto solo una cosa a Sabina, per il grande affetto che ci lega.
Se succedono dei guai: io Conte ci sono per te.
Ma bisogna vedere Lothar come vivono nel loro matrimonio.
Tu dici sempre che hai tutto.
Molte persone hanno poco o niente.
O peggio hanno a loro fianco uno che è convinto davvero di dare tutto.
Invece: prende e basta.
Ci sono persone che guardano sempre a quello che ricevono e si sentono in diritto di ricevere, perchè loro sono loro.
Altre guardano sempre solo a quello che sanno dare, fregandosene di quello che ricevono.
Poi anche queste persone arrivano a fare i conti con i loro bisogni.


----------



## Sabina (10 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Non è corretto dire cosi...io ho chiesto perché TU che hai tradito e continui a tradire tuo marito ingannandolo continuamente stai con lui....
> Io non ho ingannato ne tradito ne mentito a nessuno eh
> 
> Pure mia moglie dice che ci sono le motivazioni se rimane....ma quali sono? Di certo non è amore per me...su questo concordi anche tu penso..quindi perché stare assieme a qualcuno che non ami più? (perché non mi dire che lo ami e poi lo tratti cosi alle spalle da non so quanto tempo percché io sta cosa non riesco a concepirla proprio....)
> ...


Non e' esatto che non amo mio marito. 
Ho già scritto tanto in passato, mi sono analizzata tanto interiormente per cercare di capire perché sono arrivata a fare questo. E diciamo che ho capito. 
Credo tu debba cercare di capire perché tua moglie e' arrivata a questo, perché non accade senza una motivazione. Ma se lei si chiude a te vedo difficile che voi possiate ripartire.
Non so se arriverò a separarmi.


----------



## Sole (10 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Molte persone hanno poco o niente.
> O peggio hanno a loro fianco uno che è convinto davvero di dare tutto.
> Invece: prende e basta.
> Ci sono persone che guardano sempre a quello che ricevono e si sentono in diritto di ricevere, perchè loro sono loro.
> ...


Conte, tu hai ragione. E, in effetti, a volte i tradimenti si stagliano su uno sfondo fatto di dinamiche di coppia logore e insoddisfacenti, magari anche non del tutto consapevoli.

Ma esiste la separazione.

E' vero che ha dei costi, anche materiali, e io posso anche accettare il fatto che un matrimonio, alla fine, diventi un salvagente per due persone che da sole non potrebbero farcela.

Però non credi che sia importante che, alla fine dei conti, entrambi i membri di una coppia siano consapevoli di cos'è diventato il loro matrimonio? Non credi che, indipendentemente dal fatto che io scelga di tradire o meno il mio partner, debba esplicitare il motivo che mi spinge a stare ancora con lui, che sia per i figli o per necessità?

In ogni caso, alla fine, io penso che il senso di un matrimonio o di una separazione, vada sempre condiviso.


----------



## Sole (10 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non e' esatto che non amo mio marito.
> Ho già scritto tanto in passato, mi sono analizzata tanto interiormente per cercare di capire perché sono arrivata a fare questo.* E diciamo che ho capito*.


E questo è un passo importante, direi !


----------



## lothar57 (10 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Lothar...
> Non sta a noi giudicare.
> Io ho detto solo una cosa a Sabina, per il grande affetto che ci lega.
> Se succedono dei guai: io Conte ci sono per te.
> ...


 Aspetta Conte...c'e'un equivoco io non mi permetto di giudicare Sabina e nessuno......ho scritto di lei in quanto e'comparsa qua'sopra,ma e'un caso,diciamo che parliamo di..Titti..avere tutto,per chi mi legge,io intendo come la canzone di Lucio..chiaro


. scrivevo...a braccia,come se io te fossimo davanti a una birra,come quella sera al mio paese,e io ti dicessi ..Conte io l'amante per 5 anni...con il cavolo che lo farei.Punto.
Sai non vorrei ferire nessuno...


----------



## Sabina (10 Giugno 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Aspetta Conte...c'e'un equivoco io non mi permetto di giudicare Sabina e nessuno......ho scritto di lei in quanto e'comparsa qua'sopra,ma e'un caso,diciamo che parliamo di..Titti..avere tutto,per chi mi legge,io intendo come la canzone di Lucio..chiaro
> 
> 
> . scrivevo...a braccia,come se io te fossimo davanti a una birra,come quella sera al mio paese,e io ti dicessi ..Conte io l'amante per 5 anni...con il cavolo che lo farei.Punto.
> Sai non vorrei ferire nessuno...


Lothar, non ho l'amante da anni. 
Comunque tu non terresti la stessa amante per anni perché la tua motivazione a tradire e' diversa dalla mia. Io invece faccio fatica a capire cosa ci trovi tu a fare sesso con donne diverse così spesso. Posso comprenderlo ma a me proprio non interesserebbe.


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Conte, tu hai ragione. E, in effetti, a volte i tradimenti si stagliano su uno sfondo fatto di dinamiche di coppia logore e insoddisfacenti, magari anche non del tutto consapevoli.
> 
> Ma esiste la separazione.
> 
> ...


Certo...e ti sembra che io non l'abbia fatto nel mio?
E tu nel tuo?
Insomma per me il cosidetto amore è solo UNO degli ingredienti di un matrimonio eh?


----------



## Niko74 (10 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Non e' esatto che non amo mio marito.
> Ho già scritto tanto in passato, mi sono analizzata tanto interiormente per cercare di capire perché sono arrivata a fare questo. *E diciamo che ho capito. *
> *Credo tu debba cercare di capire perché tua moglie e' arrivata a questo*, perché non accade senza una motivazione. Ma se lei si chiude a te vedo difficile che voi possiate ripartire.
> Non so se arriverò a separarmi.


Perché hai bisogno di cose che tuo marito non riesce più a darti? O non ti ha mia dato?
Dalle discussioni con mia moglie grossomodo è emerso questo.

Il fatto che non è esatto dire che non ami tuo marito io faccio fatica a capirlo. Io ad una persona che amo non infliggerei un dolore cosi grande (non lo faccio nemmeno ora che sono convinto lei non mi ami più) quindi capisci che a me risulta difficile pensare sia possibile amare una persona e fargli questo. Poi ci aggiungi l'inganno....boh....io non capisco 

Perché non arriveresti a separarti?


----------



## Sole (10 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Certo...e ti sembra che io non l'abbia fatto nel mio?*
> *E tu nel tuo?*
> Insomma per me il cosidetto amore è solo UNO degli ingredienti di un matrimonio eh?


Sì sì, ma io parlavo in generale.

E comunque, visto che posso parlare solo di me, devo dire che c'è stato un lungo periodo nella mia vita in cui sia io che mio marito abbiamo preferito non approfondire... ci siamo accontantati di 'tirare a campare' per una scelta di comodo. Poi lui mi ha tradito e io no. Ma non è che io abbia meno colpe... sono stata disonesta quanto lui rispetto al nostro rapporto, in fondo.


----------



## lothar57 (10 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Lothar, non ho l'amante da anni.
> Comunque tu non terresti la stessa amante per anni perché la tua motivazione a tradire e' diversa dalla mia. Io invece faccio fatica a capire cosa ci trovi tu a fare sesso con donne diverse così spesso. Posso comprenderlo ma a me proprio non interesserebbe.


 
Scusa sabina io non alludevo a te dicevo in generale,non posso sapere se l'hai da uno o da quattro.

No,non la terrei,mi stancherebbe,e io stancherei lei,non sono facile,non sono comune,ho un carattere duro.
Avrei paura dell'amore.dopo tanti anni e'logico che ci sia...non mi vedo innamorato della moglie e dell'amante,e prima poi verrebbe a galla,i matrimoni saltano sempre cosi',normalissimo.
Anche a te dico che c'e'un equivoco,non faccio sesso con donne diverse,faccio una fatica grande cosi',a trovarla perche'sono molto esigente,quasi sempre lascio perdere prima.


----------



## Sabina (10 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Perché hai bisogno di cose che tuo marito non riesce più a darti? O non ti ha mia dato?
> Dalle discussioni con mia moglie grossomodo è emerso questo.
> 
> Il fatto che non è esatto dire che non ami tuo marito io faccio fatica a capirlo. Io ad una persona che amo non infliggerei un dolore cosi grande (non lo faccio nemmeno ora che sono convinto lei non mi ami più) quindi capisci che a me risulta difficile pensare sia possibile amare una persona e fargli questo. Poi ci aggiungi l'inganno....boh....io non capisco
> ...


Il problema non e' mio marito, sono io.

Non ho detto che non mi separerei, solo che ora non so se il percorso che sto facendo mi porterà a questo. 

Quello che più mi sgomenta in voi e' la mancanza di comunicazione. Come potete ricostruire così? Cosa pensi di fare?


----------



## Niko74 (10 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> *Il problema non e' mio marito, sono io*.
> 
> Non ho detto che non mi separerei, solo che ora non so se il percorso che sto facendo mi porterà a questo.
> 
> Quello che più mi sgomenta in voi e' la mancanza di comunicazione. Come potete ricostruire così? Cosa pensi di fare?


Eeeh lo so bene ormai...me lo ha detto 8000 volte mia moglie che è un "suo" problema...che però dopo essersi fatta sgamare coinvolge due famiglie (la mia non sa nulla) e un bimbo di 4 anni....

Solo che lei continua a dire che è SOLO SUO il problema 

Nel tuo caso posso dire che è solo tuo visto che riesci a giostrarti bene la situazione.

Per la mancanza di comunicazione io non so più cosa provare....ho provato a parlare e niente, ad incazzarmi e niente....a lasciarla stare...e niente.
Lei il problema non lo vuole affrontare, però ora è da un pò che è tutta gentile...ovvio guai a toccare l'argomento altrimenti tira su il muro.

E fortuna sono io quello di poche parole...forse sono quello di poche parole ma serie, mentre il tipo è uno sdolcinato fruitore di baci perugina...a lei piacciono quelle di parole...quando si deve parlare di cose serie allora diventa muta....


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eeeh lo so bene ormai...me lo ha detto 8000 volte mia moglie che è un "suo" problema...che però dopo essersi fatta sgamare coinvolge due famiglie (la mia non sa nulla) e un bimbo di 4 anni....
> 
> Solo che lei continua a dire che è SOLO SUO il problema
> 
> ...


Prova così:
Fai come me.
Io scrivo.
Ogni volta che mi chiede qualcosa, io le dico: attendo ancora una risposta alle mie lettere.
Non mi chiede più niente.
Scrivele quello che ti senti e poi dille..io prendo le distanze da te, fai come ti pare, è andata così e non me ne frega più un cazzo.
Forse tu le parli molto da giudice, da pubblico ministero.

Ma stai attento però.
Potrebbe sbroccare e metterti difronte una montagna di cose che lei si aspettava da te e tu non le hai mai viste nè fatte.
Ne vale la pena?

Quel giorno che capirà che per te quello che ti ha fatto è solo un lontano ricordo e che in definitiva lo consideri cagate da donnetta...lei parlerà.

Cosa fa Diana con Paolo, non va a parlare con Paolo, ma manda la sua migliore amica: e lei sa come parlare a Paolo.
Alla fine Paolo capisce e sceglie.

Tu prova a dirle...senti...ho capito che oltre ad essere mia moglie...hai flirtato con un altro e scopato con un altro...ma ciò non cambia niente per me.

Poi cazzo...che cosa vuoi che ti dica?
Dimmi che cosa vorresti sentirti dire?


----------



## Niko74 (10 Giugno 2011)

Guarda, magari sbroccasse....almeno qualcosa farebbe...
Poi penso che dopo essermi sentito dire, ancora all'inizio, quel famoso "perché non sei come lui" può dirmi qualsiasi cosa :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (10 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Guarda, magari sbroccasse....almeno qualcosa farebbe...
> Poi penso che dopo essermi sentito dire, ancora all'inizio, quel famoso "perché non sei come lui" può dirmi qualsiasi cosa :mrgreen:


Niko...
Come fai a stare ancora con una donna che ti ha detto una cosa del genere.
Appunto se non sei come lui...trovatene una più consona a te no?
Non intestardirti con lei.


----------



## Niko74 (10 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Niko...
> Come fai a stare ancora con una donna che ti ha detto una cosa del genere.
> Appunto se non sei come lui...trovatene una più consona a te no?
> Non intestardirti con lei.


Io mi chiedo come fa LEI a stare con me visto quello che pensa.


----------



## Daniele (10 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo come fa LEI a stare con me visto quello che pensa.


Chiediglielo!!! Scusa, ma non potresti anche tu essere come il tizio...cioè fuggire????


----------



## Sabina (10 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Eeeh lo so bene ormai...me lo ha detto 8000 volte mia moglie che è un "suo" problema...che però dopo essersi fatta sgamare coinvolge due famiglie (la mia non sa nulla) e un bimbo di 4 anni....
> 
> Solo che lei continua a dire che è SOLO SUO il problema
> 
> ...


Se sta cambiando forse significa che sta elaborando tutto, che sta tornando alla realtà, che l'ha tirato giù dal piedistallo e che ha capito che le parole da bacio perugina sono solo parole e ciò che conta e' altro. Cerca di vedere questo periodo come se lei fosse stata ammalata e quello che ti ha detto che ti ha fatto star male ("tu non sei come lui", ecc) e' solo un sintomo di questa malattia (si possono dire tante cazzate e poi rivedersi). 
L'idea di scrivergli per fargli capire quello che tu provi, senza colpevolizzarls e senza attendere una risposta può essere una buona idea. Non forzarla se non desidera parlare, forse si vergogna di ciò che ha fatto, rispetta il suo desiderio e se vorrà chiarire lo farà. Perché non organizzi una serata romantica fuori solo voi due, magari a sorpresa, magari con un regalino. Se senti di amarla ancora mi giocherei quest'ultima carta, che le dimostrerebbe che forse suo marito non le scrive sms da baci perugina ma fa cose più concrete.
Se poi anche questo non va almeno avrai tentato tutte le carte.


----------



## Daniele (10 Giugno 2011)

Oppure potresti pensare a del buon sesso mercenario con una bonazza da paura =) ovviamente nella casa tua e facendoti beccare  dopo per te rimmarrebbe silenziosa come adesso?


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo come fa LEI a stare con me visto quello che pensa.


Ma Niko...
Lei è lì con il corpo.
Ma la sua mente e il suo cuore non sono lì.
Tu pensi che lei stia ancora con te.
Ma i fatti dimostrano il contrario.
Tu hai una mummia in casa.
Tu hai una sfinge.
Tu hai un'icona.
Lei non è lì.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oppure potresti pensare a del buon sesso mercenario con una bonazza da paura =) ovviamente nella casa tua e facendoti beccare  dopo per te rimmarrebbe silenziosa come adesso?


SI.
se non gliene frega più niente...
dirà: almeno state attenti a non sporcarmi il divano.
O dirà...ops...scusatemi torno dopo quando avete finito.
Per quanto tu possa fare Daniele...impossibile che lui possa ferire lei, quanto lei ha ferito lui.


----------



## chiccavs (11 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Io mi chiedo come fa LEI a stare con me visto quello che pensa.


Ciao Niko ...purtroppo e' la stessa cosa che penso anche io di mio marito ."se pensi le cose che dici come mai stai ancora con me"?io penso che abbia solo paura , probabilmente lei vorrebbe l'altro , magari gli piacerebbe che tu fossi come l'altro(in senso di attenzioni)ma non riesce a chiudere con te non ha il coraggio , se tu pero' la ami ancora e la riprenderesti cosi' come e' ora , lasciandoti alle spalle parole..fatti ...e gesti ...allora provaci, io ci ho provato ma non mi riesce di smuovere nulla e forse e' anche colpa mia perche' non voglio l'uomo che e' diventato ma amo follemente quello che era...e lui non torna indietro.
In bocca al lupo ...


----------



## chiccavs (11 Giugno 2011)

:up::up:





contepinceton ha detto:


> SI.
> se non gliene frega più niente...
> dirà: almeno state attenti a non sporcarmi il divano.
> O dirà...ops...scusatemi torno dopo quando avete finito.
> Per quanto tu possa fare Daniele...impossibile che lui possa ferire lei, quanto lei ha ferito lui.


----------



## bastardo dentro (11 Giugno 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Ciao Niko ...purtroppo e' la stessa cosa che penso anche io di mio marito ."se pensi le cose che dici come mai stai ancora con me"?io penso che abbia solo paura , probabilmente lei vorrebbe l'altro , magari gli piacerebbe che tu fossi come l'altro(in senso di attenzioni)ma non riesce a chiudere con te non ha il coraggio , se tu pero' la ami ancora e la riprenderesti cosi' come e' ora , lasciandoti alle spalle parole..fatti ...e gesti ...allora provaci, io ci ho provato ma non mi riesce di smuovere nulla e forse e' anche colpa mia perche' non voglio l'uomo che e' diventato ma amo follemente quello che era...e lui non torna indietro.
> In bocca al lupo ...


qualcuno semplicemente può non avere il corraggio di prendere atto di avere distrutto tutto e quindi rimane lì a logorare il partner, costantemente, nella speranza che l'altro prima o poi, magicamente, dimentichi. da traditore dico che, quando si decde di tradire, non per una scopata, bisogna essere pronti a perdere tutto, l'altro è legittimato a metterci alla porta e da quel momento in avanti nulla è come prima. nemmeno nel mio caso dove mia moglie non ha saputo nulla sono stato in grado di eliminare le crepe al mio vaso ming... negli altri casi secondo me ci restano i buchi... sempre dei bei vasi per carità ma caduti per terra ed incollati dopo. in alcuni casi come quello di niko e chiccavs i pezzi del vaso non si alzano dal pavimento... e, con massimo dolore, deve essere presa coscienza di questo ed andare oltre. figli o non figli. i vostri compagni vi stanno violentando deliberatamente e questo non è giusto nei confronti di nessuno....

bastardo dentro


----------



## Niko74 (11 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oppure potresti pensare a del buon sesso mercenario con una bonazza da paura =) ovviamente nella casa tua e facendoti beccare  *dopo per te rimmarrebbe silenziosa come adesso*?


Sono quasi convinto che sarebbe cosi


----------



## Niko74 (11 Giugno 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Se sta cambiando forse significa che sta elaborando tutto, che sta tornando alla realtà, che l'ha tirato giù dal piedistallo e che ha capito che le parole da bacio perugina sono solo parole e ciò che conta e' altro. Cerca di vedere questo periodo come se lei fosse stata ammalata e quello che ti ha detto che ti ha fatto star male ("tu non sei come lui", ecc) e' solo un sintomo di questa malattia (si possono dire tante cazzate e poi rivedersi).
> L'idea di scrivergli per fargli capire quello che tu provi, senza colpevolizzarls e senza attendere una risposta può essere una buona idea. *Non forzarla se non desidera parlare, forse si vergogna di ciò che ha fatto, rispetta il suo desiderio e se vorrà chiarire lo farà.* Perché non organizzi una serata romantica fuori solo voi due, magari a sorpresa, magari con un regalino. Se senti di amarla ancora mi giocherei quest'ultima carta, che le dimostrerebbe che forse suo marito non le scrive sms da baci perugina ma fa cose più concrete.
> Se poi anche questo non va almeno avrai tentato tutte le carte.


E' quello che sto facendo. In 3 mesi abbiamo parlato tanto i primi 20 giorni...poi mi sono imposto di lasciarla stare e a parte 3-4 "cedimenti" miei la lascio in pace....e credimi che è una grande fatica.

Per la serata romantica non credo ce la farei e penso che se ne accorgerebbe lontano un miglio che si tratterebbe di una cosa "posticcia". 
Comunque sta lentamente cambiando....vediamo col passare del tempo...


----------



## Niko74 (11 Giugno 2011)

chiccavs ha detto:


> Ciao Niko ...purtroppo e' la stessa cosa che penso anche io di mio marito ."se pensi le cose che dici come mai stai ancora con me"?io penso che abbia solo paura , probabilmente lei vorrebbe l'altro , magari gli piacerebbe che tu fossi come l'altro(in senso di attenzioni)ma non riesce a chiudere con te non ha il coraggio , se tu pero' la ami ancora e la riprenderesti cosi' come e' ora , lasciandoti alle spalle parole..fatti ...e gesti ...*allora provaci, io ci ho provato ma non mi riesce di smuovere nulla e forse e' anche colpa mia perche' non voglio l'uomo che e' diventato ma amo follemente quello che era...e lui non torna indietro.*
> In bocca al lupo ...


Crepi il lupo 

Siamo nella stessa barca grosso modo 
Per il fatto che ami "quello che era" io sono dell'idea che le persone non cambiano, o perlomeno non radicalmente, quindi lui (o lei nel mio caso) era cosi anche prima solo che noi non volevamo vedere.

Quindi se ami follemente quello che era ora lo hai li al 95%...insomma è sempre lui.
Bisogna vedere se i nostri partner ci amano ancora o meno...questo è il problema


----------



## Niko74 (11 Giugno 2011)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> qualcuno semplicemente può non avere il corraggio di prendere atto di avere distrutto tutto e quindi rimane lì a logorare il partner, costantemente, nella speranza che l'altro prima o poi, magicamente, dimentichi. da traditore dico che, quando si decde di tradire, non per una scopata, bisogna essere pronti a perdere tutto, l'altro è legittimato a metterci alla porta e da quel momento in avanti nulla è come prima. nemmeno nel mio caso dove mia moglie non ha saputo nulla sono stato in grado di eliminare le crepe al mio vaso ming... negli altri casi secondo me ci restano i buchi... sempre dei bei vasi per carità ma caduti per terra ed incollati dopo. in alcuni casi come quello di niko e chiccavs i pezzi del vaso non si alzano dal pavimento... e, con massimo dolore, deve essere presa coscienza di questo ed andare oltre. figli o non figli. i vostri compagni vi stanno violentando deliberatamente e questo non è giusto nei confronti di nessuno....
> 
> bastardo dentro


Tutto giusto quello che scrivi.
Fin che la cosa rimane segreta il traditore ha il tempo di elaborare il casino che gli sta succedendo e magari riesce a risolvere da solo i suoi problemi senza distruggere tutto quello che ha attorno.

Come sai io ho beccato la moglie subito dopo la prima uscita col tipo e quindi ho stroncato sul nascere e lei non ha avuto tempo di elaborare bene tutto.
Quel tempo glielo sto lasciando ora.....non di certo consentendogli di vedere l'altro...ma cercando di non forzarla...
Non so se è giusto, ma ho deciso di fare cosi.


----------



## Niko74 (11 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma Niko...
> Lei è lì con il corpo.
> Ma la sua mente e il suo cuore non sono lì.
> Tu pensi che lei stia ancora con te.
> ...


Il succo non cambia...
Perché sta qui anche se non vorrebbe? Io mica la trattengo. Se vuole può andare quando crede e come crede.


----------



## Mari' (11 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Il succo non cambia...
> Perché sta qui anche se non vorrebbe? Io mica la trattengo. Se vuole può andare quando crede e come crede.


Niko ma volendo, tua moglie ha dove andare?


----------



## Niko74 (11 Giugno 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Niko ma *volendo*, tua moglie ha dove andare?


Diciamo che se intendi se abbiamo seconde case o altro la risposta è no.

Però *volendo* si può fare tutto. Lei lavora e se vuole veramente andarsene lo può fare.
Poi anche il fatto che la madre le ha detto di no la prima volta...vedrai che se la vede veramente convinta se la riprende in casa.
Certo è più comodo se ci separiamo...cosi a lei rimane tutto e devo arrangiarmi io....che stia pensando questo?  

Io se volessi andarmene veramente lo farei...perché lei no?


----------



## Mari' (11 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Diciamo che se intendi se abbiamo seconde case o altro la risposta è no.
> 
> Però *volendo* si può fare tutto. Lei lavora e se vuole veramente andarsene lo può fare.
> Poi anche il fatto che la madre le ha detto di no la prima volta...vedrai che se la vede veramente convinta se la riprende in casa.
> ...



Gia', perche'? ... pero' se lei non decide, tu hai il *dovere e diritto* di scegliere almeno per te, una situazione come la vostra e' insostenibile.


----------



## Daniele (11 Giugno 2011)

Niko, la casa è di proprieta vostra o era già tua prima? La casa la stai ancora pagando? Sai, faccio della praticità una esigenza, perchè davvero, forse  tua moglie non va fuori di casa perchè vorrebbe una separazione che le dà dei vantaggi. Io se fossi in te le darei un mese di tempo dicendole chiaro e tondo che se tra un mese non ti dice nulla ti vedrai costretto di metterla alla porta. Lei non ti crederà, non ti preoccupare, passato il mese tu la metterai alla porta e quindi comprenderà meglio la grandezza della cazzata che ha combinato e forse si sbloccherà. Ricorda, ne hai tutto il diritto.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Niko, la casa è di proprieta vostra o era già tua prima? La casa la stai ancora pagando? Sai, faccio della praticità una esigenza, perchè davvero, forse  tua moglie non va fuori di casa perchè vorrebbe una separazione che le dà dei vantaggi. Io se fossi in te le darei un mese di tempo dicendole chiaro e tondo che se tra un mese non ti dice nulla ti vedrai costretto di metterla alla porta. Lei non ti crederà, non ti preoccupare, passato il mese tu la metterai alla porta e quindi comprenderà meglio la grandezza della cazzata che ha combinato e forse si sbloccherà. Ricorda, ne hai tutto il diritto.


E lei chiama i carabinieri...
E torna dentro casina sua.
Basta dire: sono la moglie di X e sono residente in y: mio diritto coabitare.


----------



## Niko74 (11 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Niko, la casa è di proprieta vostra o era già tua prima? La casa la stai ancora pagando? Sai, faccio della praticità una esigenza, perchè davvero, forse tua moglie non va fuori di casa perchè vorrebbe una separazione che le dà dei vantaggi. Io se fossi in te le darei un mese di tempo dicendole chiaro e tondo che se tra un mese non ti dice nulla ti vedrai costretto di metterla alla porta. Lei non ti crederà, non ti preoccupare, passato il mese tu la metterai alla porta e quindi comprenderà meglio la grandezza della cazzata che ha combinato e forse si sbloccherà.* Ricorda, ne hai tutto il diritto*.


Io non penso....secondo me è più corretto quello che dice il conte a riguardo 

Comunque la casta la sto ancora pagando.


----------



## Daniele (11 Giugno 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E lei chiama i carabinieri...
> E torna dentro casina sua.
> Basta dire: sono la moglie di X e sono residente in y: mio diritto coabitare.


E tu non gli apri la porta...come la mettiamo? Ricordiamo che ha una madre e che la sua presenza potrebbe essere considerata insopportabile per Niko, vista la sua paraculaggine. Secondo me una bella doccia fredda meriterebbe di averla. Conte, la polizia e i caraqbinieri se ne fottono di una fedifraga buttata fuori di casa (come di un fedifrago), appena scoprono che il motivo sono delle belle corna si girano e se ne vanno, non perchè sono moralisti, ma solo perchè quando uno tradisce deve imparare che se scoperto ha perso tutto. Impara che la legge se vuole non fa valere i tuoi diritti, forse per te dovrebbe essere così, ma ci sono sempre delle persone dietro a una divisa, persona che possono avere dei buoni difetti, ma che sanno non mettersi in mezzo a questioni personali.


----------



## Nausicaa (11 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Diciamo che se intendi se abbiamo seconde case o altro la risposta è no.
> 
> Però *volendo* si può fare tutto. Lei lavora e se vuole veramente andarsene lo può fare.
> Poi anche il fatto che la madre le ha detto di no la prima volta...vedrai che se la vede veramente convinta se la riprende in casa.
> ...


Io continuo a pensare quello che ti ho già scritto.
E' completamente attonita dalla situaizone.
Si stava vivendo la sbandatina, tu l'hai beccata, il tipo se n'è andato (che sorpresa)
E lei si chiede, o meglio NON si chiede, perchè NON CI VUOLE PENSARE, che cosa caspita ha combinato, e che cosa mai potrà essere la sua vita da questo momento in poi.

Niko, non è strano che lei non ne voglia parlare. Ogni traditore preferirebbe tagliarsi un dito o più pur di non affrontare l'argomento col partner tradito. Brutto quanto vuoi, ma in fondo è comprensibile, no?
Quando hai fatto una cavolata micidiale, non è bello sentirsela ripetere e vedere, toccare, quanto male hai fatto all'altro.
Fuggire dalle discussioni così è puerile, ma comprensibile.

Secondo me aspetta che tu prenda una decisione per lei, mentre magari si aggrappa alla speranza assurda che tutto torni come prima senza che lei muova un dito, perchè non è assolutamente in grado di affrontare tutto quello che è successo.

E di nuovo, le farebbe gran bene parlare con qualche donna in gamba, che sappia scuoterla e farle vedere che cosa ha fatto.


----------



## Daniele (11 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Io continuo a pensare quello che ti ho già scritto.
> E' completamente attonita dalla situaizone.
> Si stava vivendo la sbandatina, tu l'hai beccata, il tipo se n'è andato (che sorpresa)
> E lei si chiede, o meglio NON si chiede, perchè NON CI VUOLE PENSARE, che cosa caspita ha combinato, e che cosa mai potrà essere la sua vita da questo momento in poi.
> ...


Ma non è che Niko forse le deve parlare ma come superiore a un subalterno? Cioè se è lui che deve scegliere forse sta a lui parlarle chiaramente, prima dicendo che non si può sorvolare sul tradimento , pedrchè metterci la pietra sù fa stare bene solo il traditore e da cani alla lunga il tradito, che il non risolvere la cosa o il continuo rinfacciare la colpa farebbe star male il traditore e non il tradito e che forse tentare di mettere su due schiene il peso di questo suo errore sarebbe la cosa giusta da fare, ma non perchè il tradimento ha lui come colpa, ma solo perchè lui vuole dimostrarle così della buona volontà per andare avanti. Chissà, forse lei in quel momento capirebbe che Mr frasette baci perugina non valeva una cippa, mentre suo marito che era una certezza è oro, l'altro è scappato senza nessun problema alle porte, lui con un problema enorme è rimasto, per me è qualcosa che più contare.
Ovvio che per me però lei dovrebbe fare qualcosa con Niko per non fargli sentire di essere un fesso che va dietro a  lei, perchè il tradito può sentirsi alla lunga un enorme fesso e forse delle scuse sincere da parte di sua moglie con una esplicita ammissione di colpa sarebbe alquanto piacevole e se non ricordo bene...lei non ha mai fatto questo, che va fatto a prescindere se vuoi continuare o no.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E tu non gli apri la porta...come la mettiamo? Ricordiamo che ha una madre e che la sua presenza potrebbe essere considerata insopportabile per Niko, vista la sua paraculaggine. Secondo me una bella doccia fredda meriterebbe di averla. Conte, la polizia e i caraqbinieri se ne fottono di una fedifraga buttata fuori di casa (come di un fedifrago), appena scoprono che il motivo sono delle belle corna si girano e se ne vanno, non perchè sono moralisti, ma solo perchè quando uno tradisce deve imparare che se scoperto ha perso tutto. Impara che la legge se vuole non fa valere i tuoi diritti, forse per te dovrebbe essere così, ma ci sono sempre delle persone dietro a una divisa, persona che possono avere dei buoni difetti, ma che sanno non mettersi in mezzo a questioni personali.


Mi dispiace per te Daniele:
Tu sfori nel penale loro intervengono.
Visto accadere con i miei occhi.
Una volta un vicino in preda ai fumi dell'alcool, ha picchiato moglie, suocera e figlia e cacciati fuori di casa.
Poi si è chiuso dentro.
Visto con i miei occhi i carabinieri entrare in quella casa.
Stesso visti intervenire per una mia amica separata, che si è trovata in casa di notte finchè dormiva lui che le andato vicino per svegliarla nel sonno per dirle troia.
Mi dispiace i tutori dell'ordine fanno il loro dovere a prescindere dal caso.
Prendono in mano il codice civile e sanno il da farsi.
Casomai se ne fottono che sei cornuto, perchè non rientra nel penale.
Altro caso...dei ragazzi facevano i bulli, e hanno impestato tutto il garage, aprendo gli estintori.
Andato in caserma, hanno preso nota.
Da quel che so, sono andati in cerca dei bulli, hanno accertato i fatti e poi mi hanno solo chiesto...Vuole proprio esporre denuncia...so ragazzi...veda lei se vuole sporcare loro fedina penale.
Quando le cose si mettono molto male, se tu perseguiti una persona, ti viene legalmente intimato anche di starle sempre a 500 metri di distanza.
Ma fai la prova no?
Prendi la tua ex..rinchiudila a casa tua...picchiala.
Poi quando lei esce va e ti denuncia.
Vediamo se loro guardano alle tue corna, e imprigionano lei, o te.


----------



## contepinceton (11 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma non è che Niko forse le deve parlare ma come superiore a un subalterno? Cioè se è lui che deve scegliere forse sta a lui parlarle chiaramente, prima dicendo che non si può sorvolare sul tradimento , pedrchè metterci la pietra sù fa stare bene solo il traditore e da cani alla lunga il tradito, che il non risolvere la cosa o il continuo rinfacciare la colpa farebbe star male il traditore e non il tradito e che forse tentare di mettere su due schiene il peso di questo suo errore sarebbe la cosa giusta da fare, ma non perchè il tradimento ha lui come colpa, ma solo perchè lui vuole dimostrarle così della buona volontà per andare avanti. Chissà, forse lei in quel momento capirebbe che Mr frasette baci perugina non valeva una cippa, mentre suo marito che era una certezza è oro, l'altro è scappato senza nessun problema alle porte, lui con un problema enorme è rimasto, per me è qualcosa che più contare.
> Ovvio che per me però lei dovrebbe fare qualcosa con Niko per non fargli sentire di essere un fesso che va dietro a  lei, perchè il tradito può sentirsi alla lunga un enorme fesso e forse delle scuse sincere da parte di sua moglie con una esplicita ammissione di colpa sarebbe alquanto piacevole e se non ricordo bene...lei non ha mai fatto questo, che va fatto a prescindere se vuoi continuare o no.


L'arte di mettere una pietra sopra aiuta molto in un matrimonio eh?
Ci si guarda in faccia e ci si dice...lasciamo perdere sti discorsi o qua finisce male per tutti e due.
Ma perchè da superiore a subalterno? Ma robe da matti...
Allora un tradimento trasforma due persone unite da amore reciproco...in un giustiziere aguzzino e una vittima? 
Ma bene o male chi ha tradito...si dice...fin qua sono arrivato.
Ma chi è innamorato e felicemente ricambiato che tradisce? Mah...


----------



## Niko74 (11 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> ...Secondo me aspetta che tu prenda una decisione per lei, mentre magari si aggrappa alla speranza assurda che *tutto torni come prima senza che lei muova un dito*, perchè non è assolutamente in grado di affrontare tutto quello che è successo....





Daniele ha detto:


> ...Ovvio che per me però* lei dovrebbe fare qualcosa con Niko per non fargli sentire di essere un fesso che va dietro a lei*...


Ecco..va bene non muovere un dito, va bene pure non parlare della cosa, però qua è zero totale. Cioè: qua leggo di traditori che una volta beccati diventano superdisponibili nella speranza di recuperare....lei invece..il nulla . Mi è capitata una traditrice anomala 

Io non voglio "ammissioni di colpa" come dice Daniele, vorrei solo capire cosa vuole fare e, visto che non lo sa manco lei, mi sa che devo aspettare...ancora...


----------



## Mari' (12 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ecco..va bene non muovere un dito, va bene pure non parlare della cosa, però qua è zero totale. Cioè: qua leggo di traditori che una volta beccati diventano superdisponibili nella speranza di recuperare....lei invece..il nulla . Mi è capitata una traditrice anomala
> 
> *Io non voglio "ammissioni di colpa" come dice Daniele, vorrei solo capire cosa vuole fare e, visto che non lo sa manco lei, mi sa che devo aspettare...ancora..*.



... o decidere per tutti e due.


----------



## Daniele (12 Giugno 2011)

Niko, io non ci vivrei in una condizione così, onestamente, gli chiederei per quel minimo rispetto che ancora mi deve di andarsene fuori dai maroni finchè non avrà pensato perchè oltre al tradimeento non capisco perchè tu debba sobbarcarti il peso di quello che lei non fa!


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Niko, io non ci vivrei in una condizione così, onestamente, gli chiederei per quel minimo rispetto che ancora mi deve di andarsene fuori dai maroni finchè non avrà pensato perchè oltre al tradimeento *non capisco perchè tu debba sobbarcarti il peso di quello che lei non fa!*



Si chiama amore, e il fatto che in un *matrimonio* chi è più lucido e consapevole si prende per un pò la responsabilità di entrambi, e la briga di pensare e penare di più.


----------



## Mari' (12 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Niko, io non ci vivrei in una condizione così, onestamente, gli chiederei per quel minimo rispetto che ancora mi deve di andarsene fuori dai maroni finchè non avrà pensato perchè oltre al tradimeento non capisco perchè tu debba sobbarcarti il peso di quello che lei non fa!


Perche' Nicko e' una persona responsabile piu' del dovuto e, non vuole mandare a puttane la sua unione/famiglia  l'incosciente/irresponsabile e' la moglie che se ne fotte e pensa al suo cuore sofferente per la perdita dell'amante ... classica persona fatta da "egoismo feroce"  :mrgreen: .


----------



## Niko74 (12 Giugno 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Niko, io non ci vivrei in una condizione così, onestamente, gli chiederei per quel minimo rispetto che ancora mi deve di andarsene fuori dai maroni finchè non avrà pensato perchè oltre al tradimeento non capisco perchè tu debba sobbarcarti il peso di quello che lei non fa!


Mah...sinceramente non penso che mandandola via starei meglio...per ora. Resterebbe sempre una cosa in sospeso.
Quando la situazione sarà chiarita le cose saranno diverse.


----------



## Niko74 (12 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Si chiama amore, e il fatto che in un *matrimonio* chi è più lucido e consapevole si prende per un pò la responsabilità di entrambi, e la briga di pensare e penare di più.


:up:
Però vediamo quanto dura quel "per un pò" che hai detto :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (12 Giugno 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> :up:
> Però vediamo quanto dura quel "per un pò" che hai detto :mrgreen:



l'ho scritto apposta 

Niko, davvero, davvero in bocca al lupo...


----------



## Amoremio (13 Giugno 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Si chiama amore, e il fatto che in un *matrimonio* chi è più lucido e consapevole si prende per un pò la responsabilità di entrambi, e la briga di pensare e penare di più.


quotone
e non posso riapprovarti


il problema è poi quando la lucidità la perdono entrambi


----------



## zona del disastro (3 Luglio 2011)

*nello spazio nessuno puo' sentirti urlare*

We belli,
mo solo un veloce aggiornamento: mi ha mollato di nuovooooo!!!!
:carneval:Ha saputo che circolano voci su di noi( Pupo, ve ka ricordate?: su di noi), dunque con vile sprezzo del pericolo ha fatto la cosa piu' semplice: stop al vederci.
Pero' ci sentiamo. Oh si che ci sentiamo, per tel e via sms.
Non dite niente, so quello che sono...:rotfl:
Vita brevis, non l ha mica capito la mia principessina del cazzo...
Bye


----------



## Sabina (4 Luglio 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> We belli,
> mo solo un veloce aggiornamento: mi ha mollato di nuovooooo!!!!
> :carneval:Ha saputo che circolano voci su di noi( Pupo, ve ka ricordate?: su di noi), dunque con vile sprezzo del pericolo ha fatto la cosa piu' semplice: stop al vederci.
> Pero' ci sentiamo. Oh si che ci sentiamo, per tel e via sms.
> ...


Ciao Zona 

Ma senti, visto che tu sei libero, frequentare donne con meno complicazioni no??
Come stai?


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao Zona
> 
> Ma senti, visto che tu sei libero, frequentare donne con meno complicazioni no??
> Come stai?


Eh ma non te capissi mia che allora lui non è attratto?
Ma zona, il consiglio di Sabina è ottimo!
O per lo meno ti tieni lei come tuo stranissimo oggetto d'amore, e taci con gli amici che poi sennò ti ridono dietro dicendoti: Ma guarda che sfigato che sei a correre dietro ad una stronza che non ti dà niente. Poi ti circondi di amichette disponibili e felicette...e fai con loro, tutto quello che non puoi fare con lei no?
Dai zona che te frega? Mica sei legato da alcunchè eh?

Tanto lasciala là...lei poi torna eh?


----------



## zona del disastro (4 Luglio 2011)

Sabina ha detto:


> Ciao Zona
> 
> Ma senti, visto che tu sei libero, frequentare donne con meno complicazioni no??
> Come stai?


Ciao bella  che piacere ritrovarti...sono un po' graffiato e sanguinante, sai il tipico aspetto di chi esce dalle grinfie di una donna:carneval:...vediamo quest estate se riesco a ritrovare me e a perdere l'altra. Senza rancore,sentimento meschino, ma senza tuttavia perdonare. Dimenticare molto perdonare mai.

Altre donne?Si, nessuna preclusione, solo che uno dei lasciti della mia strega e' che non mi accontento facilmente, non mi interessa una che non sia capace di incantarmi da subito. Saro' rimbambito, ma la scopata fine a se stessa mi interessa molto poco.

 Te come va? La tua storia?Sei serena?


----------



## zona del disastro (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Eh ma non te capissi mia che allora lui non è attratto?
> Ma zona, il consiglio di Sabina è ottimo!
> O per lo meno ti tieni lei come tuo stranissimo oggetto d'amore, e taci con gli amici che poi sennò ti ridono dietro dicendoti: Ma guarda che sfigato che sei a correre dietro ad una stronza che non ti dà niente. Poi ti circondi di amichette disponibili e felicette...e fai con loro, tutto quello che non puoi fare con lei no?
> Dai zona che te frega? Mica sei legato da alcunchè eh?
> ...


Grazie, Conte, della tua leggerezza profonda, mi tira su davvero...
Dici che torna?:carneval: Che teatro gente...


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Grazie, Conte, della tua leggerezza profonda, mi tira su davvero...
> Dici che torna?:carneval: Che teatro gente...


Certo che torna eh?
Appena le manchi, e ha voglia di vederti...torna...


----------



## Sabina (4 Luglio 2011)

zona del disastro ha detto:


> Ciao bella  che piacere ritrovarti...sono un po' graffiato e sanguinante, sai il tipico aspetto di chi esce dalle grinfie di una donna:carneval:...vediamo quest estate se riesco a ritrovare me e a perdere l'altra. Senza rancore,sentimento meschino, ma senza tuttavia perdonare. Dimenticare molto perdonare mai.
> 
> Altre donne?Si, nessuna preclusione, solo che uno dei lasciti della mia strega e' che non mi accontento facilmente, non mi interessa una che non sia capace di incantarmi da subito. Saro' rimbambito, ma la scopata fine a se stessa mi interessa molto poco.
> 
> Te come va? La tua storia?Sei serena?


E' un piacere anche per me ritrovarti 

Condivido il tuo modo di essere. Anche a me la scopata fine se stessa non interessa. E capisco anche il tuo non accontentarti. 
Prova a frequentare dei posti nuovi.

La mia storia continua. Io ho alti e bassi alternati a periodi di serenità. Va meglio di mesi fa comunque. Stiamo maturando delle consapevolezze, ma le difficoltà per uno eventuale stare assieme sono tante.


----------



## Sole (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Tanto lasciala là...lei poi torna eh?


Io gli auguro che lei torni, ma che lui trovi la forza di dirle no.
Non mi pare una storia che possa avere sbocchi positivi. E lui non mi pare si accontenti di quello che lei è disposta a dargli.

E poi Conte, non è che il sesso sia una medicina eh. Il sesso, se deve stordire, far dimenticare, anestetizzare o guarire perde tutte le sue attrattive.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io gli auguro che lei torni, ma che lui trovi la forza di dirle no.
> Non mi pare una storia che possa avere sbocchi positivi. E lui non mi pare si accontenti di quello che lei è disposta a dargli.
> 
> E poi Conte, non è che il sesso sia una medicina eh. Il sesso, se deve stordire, far dimenticare, anestetizzare o guarire perde tutte le sue attrattive.


Burp...burp...non parlarmi di sesso...burp...


----------



## Sole (4 Luglio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Burp...burp...non parlarmi di sesso...burp...


 
Perchè? Cos'ha il sesso che non va ?


----------



## lothar57 (4 Luglio 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Perchè? Cos'ha il sesso che non va ?


 

ehhhh Sole il Conte e'cosi'.....prende re o lasciare..oggi e'invornito


----------



## contepinceton (4 Luglio 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ehhhh Sole il Conte e'cosi'.....prende re o lasciare..oggi e'invornito


Non è questo il punto...ma sai...il we...


----------

